# Poor Responder....part 7



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! I'm first to post!

Now - lots of catching up, as I wasn't around yesterday. Better keep both threads open to have a squint:

Right, here goes...

Bodia - bloody pg tests! Don't get paranoid though, don't torture yourself. If Mr Clearblue says you're pregnant you surely are. yay!

Odette - happy birthday for tomorrow! Whew! The big four-oh eh? Hope you're having a massive knees up?
I'm applying to renew my passport this week, and getting the antral follie count, then I'll book up properly for Istanbul. getting excited! Well, in between feeling scared and anxious and as if it's not going to work, that is...
You have to DEMAND a follow-up in good time - three months just ain't good enough when you feel time's running out.  
Hmmmn, two months off.... how I'd love that...

Nicks - I had my first rejection letter yesterday - so quick! And from Bloomsbury, too - JK's publisher! II don't think they'd read past the synopsis, but sisn't feel it was for them. I feel like an official writer now!   Weird thing was, they were the ones meant to take three months to respond... I didn't include an SAE either, but they sent it back anyway.
I'm so sorry to hear about you losing your dad to leukaemia too. The pain must never go away.
I would love some counselling - had one sesh but couldn't afford to make it a regular thing.


Dizzi - great that you're going to the Lister! I do like the staff there - they're ace.

Sarah - Bryony's great. You wouldn't know anything was wrong unless you looked at her belly. I've been slathering Sudocrem and Germolene on her stitches and it's healing fast.

Merse - you'll get through this year, eventually. It's one of those that at midnight on dec 31 you breathe a sigh of relief though, and look forward to 2008...
when do you get your FSH back?

Emma - I was on that protocol, and I got four eggs (I had one with being downregged). So I reckon it's good, obviously! I was told two AFs before starting again, but golly, they seem to do things differently at every clinic - bah! I think I'd go for ICSI - best to be on the safe side, in case the quality of his swimmers has deteriorated. Could you go for half ICSI and half IVF? You had six eggs last time, didn't you? Three of each? Oooooh, new apartment! Lovely jubbly.

Pam - gosh, they really came down hard on the DHEA, eh? I'll be v interested in your testosterone result. I should get mine back in a week. But my cons at the Lister said it would be fine for a few months.

Laura - poor you. Bloody families! But yeah, I'd say have a word with her and tell her it's all so painful you didn't want to drag her down. What your sis was doing telling her I don't know...   Yes, she should have told you to tell her, but it sounds like they're not terribly sensitive.
But the damage is done now - time for a bit of limitation I'd say.

Kerry - so glad Channelle's out too! Couldn't BEAR seeing her snuggle up to that c*ck Ziggy. Now she knows what a rat he is, at least. 13lbs! Well done!

Everyone esle - hello!
Roozie-poo, how's our babies?

xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls! 
Laura yes it was day 3 fsh and Mir am gonna give clinic a call Mon for results!
will check back in later for a chat as gonna be late for work, but things much betta here! hope everyone has a good day lol xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls

Merse -   Glad you're feeling a bit better hun. Its the dreaded weigh in at Fat club tomoz so I'll let you know how I go on xxx

Laura - Last year was a blur to be honest at V as I got extra specially specially smashed. Radiohead were fab, I'd never seen them before live. I loved Faithless and Groove Armada too. Yeah we go to the Staffordshire V. I am truly gutted that we're not going now that the sun has got his hat on  

Mirra - Go on Bryony, she's a tough little pup. Give her a pat from team PR


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Did a clearblue test this morning (only the 8th HPT for me!  ) and it was positive!!!!!

Hooray!!!

Have a scan booked for Thurs 23rd. 

In the meantime, will get first HCG results this afternoon, and have another blood test tomorrow.

Thanks for all your support, it means the world to me.

Not bad for 4 eggs though, eh?!


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Got mt blood test results;

HCG (15dpo if counting EC as conception) 338.9 
Progesterone 190

All OK I think.... 

Many thanks,

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bodia got no idea on figures as my clinic don't do blood tests! What did your clinic say about the figures?
Swinny got my weigh in tonite will let you know how i get on!! 
Mirr glad pooch doin well  Ignore rejection letter you'll be published soon!! 
Nics sorry to hear about your dad 
why have you been recommended long protocol next time?
Laura whens the wedding hope you have as much fun at yours as i did!! 
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi All,

Bodia - congrats on your result     .  Can't believe how many tests  you did - i only ever did the one !!   

By the way (i'm sure i've said this before), but i only got 4 eggs - so it can be done.

Hope everyone else is ok  . Will catch up later.

Pin xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Glad to hear everyone is doing well.

Swinny I think my injections are called Zoladex or something like that.

Just cleaned all of my garden ready for my sisters coming on Saturday, it took me two hours and now I am knackered!!

Ordered a brand new car today, Proton Satria, you might not have heard of it, I hadnt until I moved to Cyprus they are very popular over here.  Should get it in 2 weeks, how exciting.

My dad went into hospital yesterday for an angiogram.  He had a heart attack 2 years ago and we very nearly lost him.  He now has a pacemaker and has dodgy circulation in his legs.  His angiogram showed he had 2 blocked valves but the hospital are not going to operate as they seem to think he is fine which is good news.  I hate being so far away knowing that if something happened I couldnt get straight there.

I am soo looking forward to my sisters coming, I just hope the weather holds out as it seems to be getting a bit cloudy the past few days.

DH is feeling alot better.  He is up and about now but still making me wait on him hand and foot!  He has to come back to the UK for 9 weeks for rehab so I will be all on my lonesome but I suppose its better than Afghan!!

Diet is still going ok.  Just hope I dont cheat too much whilst my sisters are here!

Right better go, got to go and clean my carpets now - no rest for the wicked!!

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Bodia – Haven’t a clue about the blood results sorry, but you’re pregnant and that’s what counts. Did your clinic talk you through what all the bloods meant?

Kerry – I was on those injections about six years ago.

Mirra – Excuse my ignorance but having only just recently joined you on team PR not sure what you’ve written. Tell me more I am intrigued. That’s so disciplined being able to sit and write a book. Well done you.

Merse – How did you get on matey?

Well girls I’ve had a really good day. I spoke to the head of commissioning at Bury Primary Care Trust today and she has now written to Liverpool Women’s hospital to agree funding for me. I then spoke to LWH and they are going to book me an appointment as soon as possible. I then managed to get to St Mary’s this afternoon after work and retrieve my file so I now have my own medical records and have been able to say see ya later to that chapter in my IVF saga. They say good things come in three’s so maybe it’s a good omen.

Anyway I am going to go and watch Brothers and Sisters in a bit so bye for now

Hello to the rest of team PR.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sarah - I've written about my experiences with IF and laid a few ghosts to rest. i started it a week after my first BFN and wrote 20,000 words in a week! 
So, even if publishers aren't interested it's done me a good turn - writing it down really helped.

hello Pin! encouraging that you got your BFP with four eggs - that's all I managed, but I'm hoping for more after a few months of DHEA.

Aw kerry - I know I'd hate to be so far away too. Hope your dad's ok.

Merse - hope so! I wrote to 12, so I might have a chance, you never know.

Bodia - stop fretting and ENJOY! though another multiple would be grand on this board, I have to say.

xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Mirra - Yes writing it down is very cathartic isn't it. Not nearly as in depth as yours, but when I wrote mycomplaint letter to Bury PCT (a whole 6 pages of it) I felt starngely lighter afterwards like I'd shifted a lead weight from off me.

Kerry - Forgot to say, hope your dad is ok matey. My mum has the same problem.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone!!!

I've been away for a few days in Manchester and there is so much seems to have happened on here.

Kirstie - so sorry to read about your dad    and I hope you have found the time for yourself that you need.

Bodia - Congratulations!!!!!!!    Well done!  I am so excited for you!

Miranda - glad Bryony is now making a full recovery.  Your post about the Cerne Abbas Giant - I heard about the Simpsons one next to it on the radio and it made me chuckle then - mostly cos some local WI type was ranting about how they ever got permission to put it there!!!  I was considering that venue as my next desperate attempt at anything before plunging for tx.  Have you tried it, being so local??

Also, just wanted to say that I totally relate to your comment about time running out, wanting to give it your best shot and not having any regrets.  Its not fair!!!

Merse - glad you and DH are working though stuff and you are feeling more positive.  

Nicks - counselling can be a great help, if you get a good one.  But nothing beats retail therapy to really make you feel better.  Have you spent the M and S vouchers yet??

Odette - happy birthday for tomorrow!!!!!   And how do you manage 2 months off work

Laura - do you have the same family as me  The parallels are scary!!!!!
I have not spoken to any of my family about this, except my mum and we are not close either and it did not help me at all to tell her.  I have asked her not to tell anyone else but not sure if she will maintain this trust.  I too can be made to feel like I am a failure.  But I also know how you feel about your sister "gossiping" with your mum cos she didn't have anything more interesting to talk about.  I can understand why you isolate youself too - I have done the same with certain people.  As i mentioned recently, I have not been to visit my bro and sil or seen their kids since I found out i needed IVF and at the moment I dont want to do anything to change that.  I also think "well, they have not made an effort to contact me" and its not like me to be so quiet so sod 'em!!  I feel comfortable with my friends who know but am starting to avoid those who dont incase the dreaded discussion comes up about "do you want kids??"  Always anxious about how I will deal with that one.  HAd it at work today but am in professional mode there so easier to deal with.  Have there been developements with your mum since your last post??

Hi Pam,Pin, Kerry and anyone I have missed

Love Ali x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Ali!

No, I haven't tried out the giant - little point with no vas deferens! All I'd get is a cold I think!

No, it's not fair, is it? The time/ovaries continuum (sp?)

sorry to hear your family are unsupportive. I think I'd want to drag them all in and force them to understand! People are strange I guess.

Sarah - I complained to my old clinic and the words just spewed out that time too! It really helps...

xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Miranda - you never know!!!!!!!!  Did I tell you about my friend who has 2 sons, a stepson and just e mailed me to say she is surprised to find out she is pg again 2 years after dh had a vasectomy.  You'd need to pick a warmer day though, I grant you!!  After one failed vasectomy reversal, is there any chance of trying a second op?  Sorry if that it a really ignorant question.  

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I asked that! But I never really had a satisfactory answer from anyone, so i let it drop.
He's been neutered for 15 years, and we've been together ten, so i think something would have happened by now if there was to be a miracle!!!
Who said anything about day? Surely it has to be by the light of a full moon?

I know a white witch who does the ceremonies...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Missed the thread.. always dso that when they give us a new one.

Ali - Sorry your family a crap too.  Its such a bugger, weird how they are all the same and I'm different from all them (in a good way) maybe I was a donated egg from good stock?!  

Sarah - Last year I tried to set my single mate up at V, but she got so smashed when he met her she was snogging a bloke half her age and then 10 mins after she was chatting to another bloke and he asked who he was and i said 'oh noone, just someone she shags sometimes'.  Oh dear, those matchmaking skills of mine!!  

Mirra - There loss.. if i owed a publishers i'd print your book... still 11 to go.  

Nickster - how you today? Sometimes counselling can drain you a bit.  

Floozi and the kids - how are you all doing?

Bodia - I was just saying hi to your friend Clo on the hydro board!! CAn't help with the bloods but if they were worried they would tell you.   Oh Love the ticker!! 

Kerry - Sorry your dad poorly - sure he will be fine.  Glad you got sisters staying, nice to have some company.... maybe we should all come out on a PR holiday!!!  

Odette -     enjoy your last 40 mins of your 30's!!!! 

Not heard from my sis or mum today, I'm too busy preparing for the wedding sat... not mine!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys for your experiences of Antagonist Protocol.  Nickster - thanks for the info/explanation re GA.  I'll probably opt for the light GA seeing as the Dr does the majority of EC using it.  

Will probably opt for ICSI too - seeing as there's no extra cost for it, I'd be kicking myself if we had a low fert rate with IVF.  DH and I haven't spoken about when to our next tx since Monday - we're both avoiding the subject.  We're visiting the IVF centre on Tuesday (where they do the EC & ET) so we'll probably make a decision then.  

LB - sorry to hear about your sit with your sis and your Mum.  If it's any consolation, I wasn't that close to my Mum (always been a bit of a Daddy's girl) but have found talking to my Mum about IF has brought us closer.  As lovely as my Dad is, I'm sure he doesn't want to hear all the details about my bits and bobs.  He has done a lot of research re IVF on the computer though and is up to speed on the IVF procedure...bless!

Oddette -  

Bodia - Great news on the HCG.

Nicks - Glad the counselling went well.  Shame you have to pay for it though.  

Mirra - How's the DHEA experiment going?  I'm still taking mine, although I take all three tablets in one go rather than three times a day.  Do you think there's any harm in that?  Pulled a hair out of my chin yesterday but don't think voice has got any deeper....yet  

Merse - When do you get your FSH results back?

Hi to Ali, Swinny and everyone else.

Emmax


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Odette hope you are having a good day!!
Emma gonna phone Mon for fsh results!
Flooz how you 3 doin? 
Laura any calls from your family today?
Swinny i lost 3lbs at fat club which isn't bad considering the amount of alcohol i had Fri!! How did you get on?
Kerry hope your dad and dh are doing ok? Whens your sis over?
Bodia did you find out what the figures meant? I had a look an i think they are high which is a good thing!! 
Mir hows that little dog doin? And any more news about the book?
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Thanks for your thoughts.

I think my HCG levels and progesterone are fine...have had another blood test this morning so  for the result for that tomorrow.

Laura - That's cool that you know Chloe. She's a lovely girl. 

Odette - 



Hope everyone else is OK.

xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks girls for all your good wishes. 

Having a wonderful day

First got up and found about 10 - 15 cards all over the house, including the boghole and fridge with birthday wishes from my hubby - they ranged form Telly savelas saying "who loves ya baby!" to muhammad ali saying "you're the greatest" (there was one with Bob Marley saying Eveythings gonna be alright! - which is what my hubby always tells me).  God I got  a shock when I opened the fridge and found a card with an ostrich wishing me a Happy Birthday and the loo had a card with Fidel Castro shouting out "Cuba wishes you a happy birthday", monkeys, horses you name it. were all wishng me a happy day.  I was just laughing so much and had tears in my eyes.

Then we both went for breakfast with my mum at a nice coffee place and I received my presents. 
I got a real diamond necklace from my hubby and  earrings and some money to buy myself something nice ie dress from my mum. I felt spoiled rotten.

Then hubby and I went for a light lunch in Upper street and tonight we are going to the exclusive Shoreditch House Club where we are meeting some friends - rooftop pool with barbecue area with fab restaurant and lounge areas to relax.

Of course this is a one off - I never bloody go out but today is an exception as it's my 40th  .  My hubby says you can still say your 39 and 12 months if you don't want to say youre 40! Bless him!

The best present I had today was being with him cause he's 'the best'.  

Much Love to you all  

Odette xx

Tomorrow I'll be off Cloud 9, but as of now the, night is still young! 
Thanks for all your good wishes once again - It really did chuff me!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Odette - Ahhhh... love is in the air a!!  Hope you have a fab birthday, sounds like you know how to party!!  It was my 30th last NOv and Tim through me a surprise party... was such a shock was just in middle of of IVF and so was sober which was all a bit sureal!  

Merse - Not a sausage from the family.  

Nicks - Your paying for your counselling are you  , why I thought they had to offer it for free!! 

Anyway I'm off to pack my stuff for the wedding weekend, its our anniversary too on Sat, 5 years.  Staying in facny hotel, be back Sunday evening.

Oh I got an interview for that job but its for Monday!! They called said they sent a leter out 2 weeks ago!  I've said I can't go as need to prepare and so I'm hoping they will offer me a alternative date as I didnt get the letter. Thats right decision?  Silly going for an interview when you don't know what your talking about?

Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls 

Ali – so you’ve been to my home town for a few days then hey. Whereabouts in Sunny Manchester were you?

Odette – Happy Birthday sweetie  .  Sounds like you’re having a very swanky 40th. Your hubby sounds lovely and he’s right “everything will be alright”.

Nicki – Do you feel better for talking to the counsellor?

Merse – 3lbs is fab chicky. I lost 1lb this week, but I am still happy as its 1lb off rather than putting more on. Another 4 to go before I go on hols. Bring on the lettuce leaves!!

Bodia – hope you’re looking after yourself and our little ones

Hi Mirra – give Bryony a gentle cuddle from me and tell her Molly the cat is sending her a meow.

Roozie – Are you hibernating with our babies?

Laura – That friend of yours sounds just like me at V. I once woke up on the Saturday morning in the tent that we had set up to put all of our crap and cooking paraphernalia in and I was lay on top of the bag of pans and had slept like that all night long.   God I’d give anything for a mad weekend like that again instead of this nun like existence.

Have you tried to ring your mum to have a chat to her yet matey?? 

I am feeling a bit twitchy tonight and I think you’ll understand this one matey, I still haven’t had AF (am usually bob on 24 days and its now 27) and I am getting a bit para. Not sure whether it’s the DHEA or whether I could be pregnant again, but as you know the chances of things being ok with that are slim to none due to the state of my one remaining tube (its blocked and stuck to my left ovary (nice!!). I am going to give it another few days and then do a HPT. 

Anyhow, you have a lovely anniversary weekend and enjoy the wedding hun.  

Hello to everyone else

Sarah xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah -  Oh god I've had some mad weekends too.. and not that long ago I used to be a right ole party animal!    One time at V we camped in a farmers field as we couldn't get camping tickets and then couldn't find the field later so walked about crying at 3am in the surrounding woods in the end we had to find the road and hail a cab for about 30 seconds back to our tent!    

Hmmm.  No Af... how long was yout IVF?  The drugs made my cycle longer for last few months?  I hope its just that, last thing you need is another ectopic.    Very traumatic.  If you are preg I'll have everything crossed the little bean is in the right place. I would test now and then you can get yourself booked in for an early scan.  The lovely ep legacy we have to live with a.  

XXXX


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Quick update; thankfully HCG is now 814, progesterone has stayed the same at 190.

I have been in a panic this morning; went for no.2's this morning and when I wiped there was fresh blood. It was definietly from my bum (sorry - tmi!) It's the second time I've had this; had it on Sat too. Called clinic and they said it could be piled (!?) but to go to GP. Went and saw a lovely woman who pressed on my tummy quite hard and then examined me (yuk!) She said she couldn't see or feel piles, so not sure what it is, but try to stay positive and not panic. She said if I get more bleeding to let them know, but other than that hang in there. I am trying to remain calm, but am so scared of anything happening to my precious BFP.

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just had a scout round, and those levels seem high to me? Another multiple?

Yeeee-HAH!!!

xxxx

Don't worry about the blood - so many people on here are having kittens over little bits of blood and it just seems par for the course!
Relax, pregnant lady.

xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura - Thanks for that, my last abandoned cycle was 12th of June so a few months ago now. I am going to have to do a HPT tomorrow morning as there's no sign of the   and true to form my mind is starting to race. I remember only too well the nightmare from my last ectopic. Daft really but somewhere in the back of my head there's a little part of me that still hopes for a natural pregnancy even though I know that the reality of my situation is that it would be a million to one chance of ever being normal. Crap isn't it!!

Have fun at your wedding chuckles  

Sarah xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello!!!

Sarah - did you do a test yet??  A natural BFP would be all of our dreams, wouldn't it?  You do hear about these things though.  

I was staying with my friend in Heywood which must be near you as you, being in Bury?  And it was sunny most of the time too, which was perfect!!  

Bodia - great news about the HCG.  When are you having your first scan?

Miranda - does the white witch you know stay for the "entire" ceremony  Think that would put me off a little.  I struggle with having the light on!!!

Laura - enjoy the wedding and anniversary weekend.  I trust you got the dress/shoes/accessories etc in time??  Good luck with getting anothr interview date.  

Odette - sounds like you had the perfect birthday.  Could your dh arrange me 40th please

Hi to Pam, Emma, Pin, Nicks, Merse, Kerry adn anyone I have missed.  Hope you all have a gorgeous weekend.

Love Ali x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Ali 

Yes stress over or sort of anyway. I did the HPT this morning and it was  . Not really surprised, but even after years of trying and knowing what a bloody mess my insides are in, there's still a teeny tiny part of me that lets me hope that it could happen naturally.

Bit concerned though I must say. after my last cancelled treatment I had a pretty normal AF (25 days instead of my normal 24), but this is now 29 days. Must be delayed reaction to the drugs, either that or its the 7 Keto DHEA that I took for a couple of weeks. I had been taking just the normal DHEA but after reading that the 7 Keto stuff was more natural I switched. Only problem is that the 7 Keto is more potent. I have stopped taking it altogether now until my AF arrives.

Not sure to be honest. Got my appointment at CARE in the next few weeks so I'll have to ask when I go there.

Off to our niece's birthday party in abit, oh joy! Not looking forward to being surrounded by toddlers.

Hello to team PR. Hope you're all well. 

Have a good weekend xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all, well the summer has arrived, for a while anyway!!! 
Swinny my af took 5.5 wks after my abandoned cycle and was told it could take up 2 6 wks so don't worry, think it takes a while for our bodies to get back to normal! well done on losing 1lb! I'd be happy with that every week, its the weekends i find hard as my social life is based around eating and drinking!!
Hope party goes ok and doesn't depress you too much 
Hi to everyone else hope everyone ok? 
Back to the garden to catch some more rays!! xxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

swinny - so sorry
A big hug coming your way 

odettex


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello everyone, just a quick post because I am really busy cleaning house ready for the iminent arrival of my sisters tonight.  Just been out and brought all the bbq food and lots of bottles of wine.  I am so excited.

DH feeling loads better too, we have both been to the gym today and he managed to walk for 50 minutes.

My diet is going really well I have now lost a stone.  But will probably put lots on this week!

Anyway better go.  Might not post for a while.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Kerry - hope you have lots of fun with your sisters  

Merse -isn't it great that the summer has finally arrived??  At longlast.  Mind you, I did catch myself moaning today about it being too hot!!  

Sarah - sorry to hear about the bfn.    Hope that the party was not too difficult for you.  I know what that is like though - not easy.
Was it you that said you were taking the chinese herb tea??  I have been taking it for a week now and though it taste like cr*p, I am noticing small differences.  More than with the tablet form of herbs anyway.  Today I have different herbs which are cooking as we speak so these may taste even worse.  The woman said that they contain a powder to "calm you down" but as her chinese accent is so strong I thought she was saying they contained "camel dung"!!!  I'd probably still have taken it though!!!  


Have had friends round for dinner adn now need to go to bed but cant til my potion is cooked  

Love Ali  xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I missed the thread changeover - I thought it was strange getting *no* notifications from team PR!
Ive changed my ISP and had trouble connecting although it seems better today 
plus i'm still on these silly nightshifts

*Odette*  Wishes hun - sounds like you had a great time    

*Bodia*  on being 

Sorry for the lack of personals - it will take me a while to catch up with you all

~Dizzi~


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Swinney,
just wanted to say that my ec was abandoned and should have gone ahead 2nd July, and im still waiting for AF to arrive. when i was dr i had af for 2wks during dr which i didn't the prev time. i did preg test week ago just to see but it was neg. others have told me it can take between 5 - 8wks for it to arrive. Im not sure whether it is from when ec should have gone ahead cos if so ive been waiting 5wks now and there is no sign of it. (wish it would hurry up).

Nicola x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girlies

Merse – Thanks for that info. My clinic never really explained what to expect after treatment. My last period was only a day later than it was supposed to be, so I just thought that this month would be the same. Its obviously my body saying “whooaaa there, you can't expect to pump me full of drugs and me to work like clockwork.” I feel better for you telling me that though, as being in-between clinics I don’t feel like I have anybody to ask about these things.

The party was good actually, much less stressful than expected.But unfortunately, I fell of the dieting wagon and have been a bad girl eating cake and loads of crusty bread with pate. Don’t know which page those things are on in the fat club handbook! 

I really envy these people who can go to classes each week and they’ve lost 4lb every time, it just doesn’t work like that with me; I lose 1lb a week if I’m lucky. Mind you, they do say the slower it comes off the more likely it is that you keep it off. Small compensation though when you want a body that your not cringing to get out on the beach.

Odette – Much appreciated.  I’m fine, I suppose it’s the having been BFP twice (even though they were both ectopics), you dare to allow yourself a little hope, but in reality, its not going to happen without the intervention of poop load of drugs, an embryologist and a lot of luck.
Did you have a sore head the day after your 40th honey? Sounds like you had a lovely day xx

Kerry – Have a lovely week with your sisters and I’m glad DH is on the mend  xx

Ali – That made me chuckle!!  Yes it is me that’s on the Chinese herbs, in fact I’ve been today for my acupuncture, massage and another 2 week stock of the herbs. They stink like hell and taste just as bad, but they really do make a difference. When I’m taking them, I have a lot more energy and I seem to sleep really soundly. How much are you being charged for a week’s supply? I pay £22 for acupuncture and £27 per week for the herbs. I’ll need to do a bank job at this rate!

Nic – Hello there. Feel so much better about my AWOL AF now as it seems par for the course. I just would have expected my first AF after treatment was abandoned to have been weird and that was normal, so my body must just be a little slow on the uptake and has only now got around to realising that its been messed about with..

Mirra –   How are things with you? Are you still doing your DHEA experiment? When do you have your tests or have you already had them, I’ve lost the plot a bit and don’t know where you’re up to.
How’s the little pupster, is she now in fine fettle?

Just done my Brenda Strong Fertility 4 You DVD , my bloody hands are shaking now still. She’s like a piece of rubber; I’ll never manage to get into some of those positions like she does it. DH came upstairs whilst I was doing an upside downy type move and he nearly fell over laughing at me. What a sight, my backside up in the air…eewwww!! 
Anyway girlies DH has just made a lovely lamb roast so I am going to scoff now

Bye for now

Sarah xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Lamb roast......uuuuummmmm!!!!!

I pay £27 per acu session cos I buy in blocks of 10.  Otherwise they are £30 each.  And £20 for the dry herbs which last a week.  The tablet herbs cost £8.50 per week.  This is my 3rd block of 10 acu sessions.  Not sure when to call it a day.  Was hoping it may give a miraculous outcome by now as heard stories that 3 months is all it takes!!!

This is my first cycle with dry herbs so really hoping for a result   Its also my first cycle since the lap and dye and people have told me that just having a bit of a "poke" can make a difference.  Trying not to set myself up for a big fall though!!  

Hope you gorgeous girls have all had a fab weekend and enjoyed this superb weather.  

Love Ali


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello Girls!
Hope everyone's been out enjoying the sun this weekend! DH tried to do the Yorkshire 3 Peaks but got rained off while I was here in the garden in my shorts!   
Friday started off really well for me as had suprise afternoon off work.  Then the   arrived so got all down in the dumps    Ov'ed day 24, AF day 33 - stange  
Anyway was thinking quite alot more about 'the future' and 'the end of all this' so decided to send off for AMH test.  It won't change anything I do now but might help in making difficult decisions in the future.  Anyway I should now start the evil DR'ing 24th August - must do a ticker!  
Also found my last smear letter and next is due November 2007 - do you think it would be good idea to get it done now and out of the way?
I'm taking my own blood in the morning to check my FSH - that will be interesting - might try my foot!  
Love to all 

Nicks


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Nicks - sorry your weekend turned a bit pants.  AF arriving so soon after ovulation  

I think get the smear done now so its out of the way - one less thing to have to deal with.  

What is your next tx?

Good luck with taking your own blood!!

Night x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nicks sorry about af arriving!!  I ov sometimes late in a cycle but usually af arrives roughly the same time as always!! Can i ask why your cons wants you 2 do long protocol this time? I'm confused as my cons wants me to as well but not sure if i should give short one a go?  I'd get your smear done and out of the way!! 
Swinny i fell off the wagon on sat went to friends for dinner and ate and drank to much!! Also dh and i have today off so are going to wagamamas then to the cinema!!! Have been good in between times though! I never lose more than about a pound a week but as long as its coming off not on!!  Glad your party was ok, i've got my nieces 1st birthday party next week not sure whether to go or see her before? Its so hard i love her to bits but can't stand everybody else's pitying looks!!! 
Ali i did the herbs and acupuncture years ago for about 6mths how disgusting do they taste!! Didn't do anything for me except make me broke i was paying £35 for acu and £35 for herbs!!! But i have heard of people getting pregnant including one of my clients, she did it with her first and second!!
Kerry hope you are having fun with your sisters? 
Bodia good news on your numbers!!! 
Odette have you recovered yet? 
Hi to everyone else hope everyones ok? 
Got to phone for fsh results today, don't really want to!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay All,

Merse - Good luck with the results.  

Nicks - I don't really understand about Oving etc, I think I ov early in my cycle, well thats when I get back pains and about 3 days after get cvm?  This month I seem to be having a 2nd ov? You think maybe I should actually start doing temps and find out exactly what goes on in there? No chance of nat preg so not sure if worth it?  Sorry about your AF.    How are youother wise?  You starting on day 21 of this cycle?  

Kerry - Hope you having a lovely time with your sisters..  

Ali - Bargin Acu!!  Mine is £45, not that i've been since last IVF, maybe I will start up again too? 

Mira - How you doing? Any news on Turkey? How Byrony?  

Bodia - Whens scan?  

Flozi - I was reading another post somewhere (think on peer support) and the lady was 8 weeks with triplets.. you should get to know eachother,,, bet there are not too many of you around!  

Dizzi - I always miss the threads when they change over, then you have to spend an hour catching up with everyone!  

Well wedding was fab.  Was really amazing... oh how the other half live!    Tim proposed on Sat night. Gave me his grannys engagement ring whish I thought was nice, I've accepted but I have no plans to rush into a wedding as I think Tim has alot of prove before we are home and dry in our relationship.  I got So drunk on Champers and Pimms and was sick sunday morn!    Yesterday was tennis and croquet on the lawn!! I skipped the pimms and stuck with my fizzy water!    Really was a fab weekend, I'm just shattered now.  There was a little girl at the wedding who was a year old in 2 weeks so that would have been the age of my baby.   Made me feel a little sad, but I will survive. 

I'm on the straight and narrow now (boring!), cutting out the booze and takeaways and back on the decaf tea!  Will start my wheatgrass too and my DHEA when it finally arrives!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

LB -      on Tim's proposal...what fantastic news.  Can Team PR be bridesmaids??

Merse - Hope the fsh results were ok.

Nicks - It's good that you're about to start your next tx.  I hate all the waiting in between tx - feel like I'm wasting precious eggs.

Kerry - Hope you're having a great time with you sisters and enjoying the vino.

Hi to everyone else.

We're now visiting the IVF Centre on Friday rather than tomorrow due to dh's work and then depending when AF rears her ugly face, I'm hoping that I'll start tx in the next 10 days or so.  After various discussions with dh we've decided to start sooner rather than later.  I (naively) thought that moving to HK would lessen my desire to have a baby, but unfortunately that's not the case...there are pg ladies everywhere here....must be the heat    I also seem to have a knack of making friends with pregnant ladies...why do I attract fertile people  

Anyway, hope everyone had a good weekend.

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

LB 

Emma choc  I think you attract fertile people to maximise the chance of their luck rubbing off on you   although I understand its still tough on the emotions

Nikki how the heck do you take your own blood for your fsh 

Ali Ive heard to about the "having a poke" improving things for a short while      the herbs boost your chances too 

 to everyone else, ive just woke from my nights shift and really need another coffee to function!

Back in a bit
~Dizzi~


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Merse - I went to Wagamamas the other Saturday.  The Bournemouth one?  I reallyliked it but DP kept moaning about my breath afterwards and had to sleep with his back tome cos of it.  Charming!! Your client who got pregnant with herbs etc - what was her situation??  Love hearing the stories that triumph against adversity!

What was your fsh reading then?  Did you pluck up the courage yet to call?

Laura - congratulations!!  I have a surplus of bridesmaid dresses in the back of my wardrobe if you need any    Sounds like you had a fab weekend...and the weather couldn't have been better either!!  Sorry to hear about the reminder of your little one    

Emma - good luck for Friday.    The world and his wife are pregnant at the moment so its impossible to avoid meeting people who are not!!!  Not fair    What do you do with your days when DH is at work?

Dizzi - hello!  Hope you have woken up properly now!  I would love some coffee but have been really good and cut it out for 2 months now.  So bloomin' hard though.  Have had the occasional cup of tea when I have been at meetings and there has been no choice and dont want to be the hippy who asks for hot water!!  Cant harm, once in a whille??

Miranda - hows you?

Roozie - you back from your hols yet?  How's everything going?

Bodia - any news of the scan?

Pam - where are you 

Nicks - hope af is not too bad.  I spent some time in my garden at the weekend and thought of you - you always seem to be in yours.  I find it really relaxing and therapeutic to potter about in mine.

Hi to everyone else!!  

Love Ali x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

F8ck f*ck f*ck!!!!!! Just posted a huuuuuge post then lost it.  

Laura - HUGE congrats on your engagement! So... what are we all wearing?  
I hope your family fall into line - they can be pains in the arses with weddings! there's always Vegas? We thought of Vegas...
So glad he's realised  what a top bird he has!
Me and DH were talking and thought how weird it is they can replace hearts and kidneys but not vas deferens or tubes like that. 

Ali - didn't realise there was a Wagamamas in Bournemouth! Though it's been YEARS since we ventured further than Dorchester...

Dizzi - how's the coffee? I hate messing with my sleep patterns - makes me feel like I've died...

Sarah - sorry to hear about the BFN. Even though you know it's a remote hope it's still a hope.
I'm going to ring for my blood results tomorrow, see if I'm about to grow a beard. though I've been off DHEA for a few days again - so spotty. Went for my antral follie count today and it matches with the AMH and my response last time - two or three on each side. I'd get a max of six if everything went perfectly.

Nicks - I'm thinking a lot about 'the end of all this' at the mo, too. Just want closure, as the yanks would have it. Hope your AMH gives you a boost.

Merse - I think there's defo something in all the acu and herbs thing. Can't handle it myself though! Bloody people, at kids' birthday parties - think they may be the worst for making one paranoid. if you don't want to go, don't - arrange to take her out earlier or the next day. Look after yourself first.  

Emma - look at you! A few mins after moving to the other side of the planet and you're into tx! Amazing - hoorah!

Now I've had the follie count I'm trying to set wheels in motion for Turkey, but - aaaaaaaargh! - can't find my wedding certificate to renew my passport. Bum!

Odette, Pam, Pin, Carole, Bodia, Rooz, Nic, Kerry (hope you're caning it with your sisses!), and everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Ali - I'm good at growing things in my garden, sadly not in my uterus!  
Dizzi - taking blood was interesting!   Didn't remember to bring a tourniquet home so had to improvise with a bra strap - tightened it up using my teeth just like a real addict! Took it out of vein in side of wrist in the end (foot a disaster!) so have technique well polished for any 'next times'!!  
LB - how exciting hun    You did say yes didn't you?! Now its time for that ring in your picture (not sure if its still there!)
Emma - starting soon sounds good.  Bring it on!  
Merse - how was FSH - bet its not as bad as mine!   A pound a week is fine - just takes a few more weeks!  
Hi Mirra - that antral count doesn't sound too bad - most poeple still get a few more.  Let us know what your results are - might get mine Wed if they are accessible on the work computer.
I will just go ahead and get my smear done then, thanks for advice.  By the way counselling was free - apparently 3 are included - think they keep that a bit quiet.  I thought we had to pay right until we were leaving.  
Love to all team PR  
Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

At least you didn't jab your groin, Nicks!   You still have veins at least.

Have you had a follie count then? How many did it show if so?

Best to get the smear out of the way before they start poking about again i guess. My scan today was soooo painful! It never was at the Lister.
They were all so matronly at the Winterbourne! I hate going back there after horrid experiences I had. But needs must. I so wish I could trust the team there and have tx locally - it would be SUCH a bonus.
But I wouldn't feel any confidence in them - their figs are so poor.

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Team PR

How are we all?

I'm exhausted.. Tim only proposed on Sat night and already his mother is on the phone wanting an idea of dates and venues etc  She is asking me who she can have as bridesmaids?  I HAVE NO IDEA!!  I'm not really a wedding kind of girl to be honest, I don't know where to start.  I'd like to go and have a registary office wedding and then go for a curry everyone wearing jeans and trainers!  But it seems other people have other ideas!

Nicks - Its not the ring from before, that was just one I'd seen in Florence but this one is very similar, it was Tims nans engagement ring, its so comfy were its all worn out!!  I'll take a pic and post it.

Mirra  - I'e missed your andral count? What was it? What should it be Oh all set for Turkey!! I think we will give Turkey one go after this one.  So be interested in your view.

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - don't let any parents or in laws make any decisions in your wedding plans or they'll be taking over.  Give them a little job to make them feel important.  My mum had a funny 5 over the registry bit and not having a disco ("but you've got to have a disco - what will people do?!!!") and DH's mum wasn't coming for a bit either.  We never had a disco - we both hate them!  and it would have been better if MIL stuck to her principles too but that's another story!  
Mirra - never had an antral but think its just an estimate of how you might do. Do you have a start date for Turkey?
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So lovely - a ring with history! Sob.

My follie count was two or three - possibly (it's v vague) - on each ovary. That tallies with the response I'm getting with stimms, so all good (or bad, really, but at least it's conclusive).

I think it would be a great laugh to have us as your bridesmaids! Imagine their faces when you explain you've never actually _met _ any of your attendants?!
It all goes a bit mad from here on in.
I was determined to keep it as normal as poss, but then you turn into Bridezilla - trust me, it just happens. One minute you're thinking you'd like a discreet corsage, the next you want Chelsea Flower show in your mitts.

I chose the first dress I laid eyes on, while mum protested that there were another three shops to look in. It was the last sane moment I had.

Just make sure you have stuff that makes you laugh on the day. And a bloody good band for the evening - you'll have a whale of a time.

Nicks - I'm hoping to go out last week of september. I've booked the time off work, just need to book the tx! Oh, and find the ruddy certificate.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

What did you do in the eve with out a disco!!   Only kidding, I have 3 friends in Bands so was thinking they could maybe all do an hour each?? Not that I've asked them!

OK where should I have the wedding? Tims family are in Notts and mine in London? I don't get on that well with my family!! Don't wanns do it abroad as that then encorparates a holiday with family!!    Just been looking at venues.. just found a cute farm in Derbyshire that does them??!!

And of course you are all invited... and if you all wanna turn up as flower girls I really really don't mind!!

Mirra - 6 follies sounds good?  For us PR girls.. thats enough for double triplets!!  Sounds like we will be going together I think.   What protocol are they doing with you, they suggested to me antagonist or something begining with L (letriozine?) which when I looked is used for ladies needing IVF who have had cancer, i think its a gentle stim drug.

Nicks - I know I'm a bit worried about my MIL (love her dearly) but she will try to take over, its just diffiuclt as I am not really into it, i didn't realise by saying yes after 2 bottles of champagne committed me to a so many questions!!    

Talking of which has Rooz posted lately?? not seen her.

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh LB - I could do it all again you know!   so exciting!  Apart from blowing loads of money!  
Hope Roozers is OK - should be 8 week scan this week so she must be back soon.  
Watching BB in the kitchen cos DH watching the shield in the lounge!  
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We really haven't got money to be wasting on a wedding!!  We need it for IVF!  I hate having all the attention on me.. I'm a bit shy!

Is BB on now??


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I missed it!  Tim is hoggin the TV with his new playstation 3!   Oh well leaves me to surf without getting moaned at!  

I'm back to work tom. Really hate going to work, wish I could win the lotto.


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

FANTASTIC NEWS LAURA!

Odettex


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gawd, same here! I'd love not to HAVE to work. Got lots to do without all that palaver!

I was in a band at the time, so the lead guitarist played with his other band and our drummer, and I did a few numbers too. Hoarse as all buggery, from talking to so many people.

It really was the best day of my life. But the planning - oh God, that was excruciating!

I had a photographer from the paper - did all these wonderful paparazzi-style photos of people just as they were. he didn't charge either, so I bought him an iPod and the band a limo and some little gifts - still much cheaper!

My mum's a Chelsea-winning flower arranger so she did the church flowers and got her mate to do my bouquet and that.
One thing that really went down a storm was the bouncy castle and giant games - only about £150 for them to bring them for the day then take em away again.
I had it at my parents' house as they've got a big garden, and we all walked through the village behind the bagpiper. Bloody hell that's weird. The bagpiper is Chris de Burgh's cousin, and as I typed about him Lady in Red came on the telly! Really spooked now.

The attention's not so bad - really embarrassing to look ahead at, but not so bad once you get into it. Everyone wishes you well - it's one the one sodding day in your whole life you choose to surround yourself with people who want the best for you.

Great that the twins are now one housemate Nicks! Good decision by the BB producers methinks.

Hi Odette chickie!

Off to bed now - up at 5.30 - bah!
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Whats that about the twins?? One of them out? Surely not


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So Mirra is that an offer?  You and your band doing a set as well?


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Mirra - Antral follie count sounds good.  I had 4 on the right and 2 on the left and ended up getting 6 eggs from the right and none from the left.

LB - I'm doing the Antagonist Protocol as well.  It's similar to the SP but no sniffing from cd1 just centrotide or similar towards the end of stimming.  Nicks (Team PR Doc) is up to speed on the minutiae of all the protocols.  Re the wedding, i wanted a small one but dh is indian and they have huge weddings.  In the end we had a wedding with 400 guests - got loads of pressies though!!!  

Ali - Even though I'm not working you wouldn't believe how busy I am....coffee morning, lunches, gym, sightseeing, etc.  Going to my first ever pilates class today!  Am meeting a lot of bankers wives/spouses who are very money orientated....very different to me and dh (dh works for the government), however, some of them are very nice.  

Got to try and start eating healthier now seeing as I'll hopefully be starting tx soon...will stop the wine after this weekend.  Am very chilled about this tx - probably a good thing. 

Right, having a shower then off to pilates......


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow! Laura!!!!       How exciting! I would echo what other's have said...do it your way...don't be pressurised into anything you don't want for your special day!

We got married in Cambodia as we were living there at the time; had a mad wedding with 3 ceremonies and Buddist monks. Had about 10 friends from the UK, including DH's brother. Spent the afternoon in a hot air ballon looking down on Angkor Wat, one of the wonders of the world! Then in the evening had a big party with kids from the orphanage we both volunteered at doing traditional dance. It was a crazy day! Then 6 months later we had a big wedding blessing here in the UK, with the school choir (am a teacher) and lots of our talented friends doing stuff (DJ'ing, a clown, a band - which included DH singing !, poems written for us, friend who's a channel 4 editor videoing.) It was amazing, and the best thing is we now have 2 anniversaries!  

All OK here thanks girls. I have a scan booked for Thurs 23rd which feels like forever and a day a way. I am going to go to my GP next week and ask if the EPU will see me before then. Not sure when's the earliest they'll be able to see a heartbeat...but it would really put my mind at rest to see one (or two!)

Mirra -  for you. Follies sound good so far.

Take care all,

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all,
Laura congratulations!! Thats great news! Everybody pokes there nose in when you are getting married ignore them an do exactly what you want!!! 
Mir your follie count sounds fine to me! 
Bodia heartbeat can be found earliest 6wks but could be 7, glad you are keeping well!  p.s you wedding sounds fab!!
Emma oh to not be working, it just gets in the way of everything else i want to do!!  Glad you are settling in and getting treatment sorted!
Ali story with client was they had unexplained infertility they had tried for a couple of years then she did acu and herbs an fell after 6wks then when she wanted another one she did it again and it worked again! 
Nicks you didn't answer my question as to why your cons wants you to do long protocol next time? 
Haven't got fsh results yet didn't phone yesterday as dh and had day off so didn't want to spoil it! Have phoned today and waiting for someone to get back to me!
lol to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Laura - cheers for saying my follies look good, though she put a note saying 'antral count difficult, possibly 2 or 3 tiny follicles on each ovary', so she wasn't confident.
Hopefully they'll come back to me with a protocol - I emailed tonight with the result and asking to book up for end of Sept.
Oo, venues - nightmare!  Could you have it at your village hall? Do you have such a thing? They farmhouse sounds lovely!

Emma - oooh, you had SIX from the one showing only four? That's brill! Makes me feel more positive anyway.
Lovely - an Indian wedding! I wanted a Greek one, where I dance around and the guests pin money on me, but it was not to be. We had a weird Dorset/Scottish affair instead.

Bodia - your do sounds bonkers! Lovely and bonkers that is.
It's all the damn waiting, isn't it? You'd think the waiting was over once you'd got that BFP, but nope. Good luck for the scan! Wonder how many's in there?

Merse - have they got back to you? Any news?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie as shattered.

Wow you girls sound like you all had fab weddings! The pressure is really on for me now!

Emma- I would like to try to antagonist too, I have requested it again, I did ask at my consultation and they said they don't do it but then one of the barts girls got offered it a week later!? I have emailed and ask for them to reconsider, no response yet.

Merse - They called yet??

Mirra - Think positive, 6 follies would be fab.. lets aim for that this time.  You will be cycling about the same time as me I think, you will be getting online fom turkey i hope?

Nicks, Odette, Bodia, Pin, Kerry  

I had pre-op this aft. was pretty dull, they said I will be able to go back to work after a couple of days??    Doesn't sound right to me.

Anyway is BB on now or at 10??

X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Not watching it tonight LB - DH has got his Dad staying and they are chatting and drinking beer! 
Merse - presume LP is mostly thought of as the best one for 'normal' people as its what most people would use as first choice.  I'm thinking as I did alright for follies/eggs/embryos he will try LP to maybe improve on quality.  HAPPY NOW?!!!    Might get my results tomorrow.  And AMH kit has been dispatched apparently.
Tired now  
Love to all 

Nicks


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Miranda - your wedding sounds fab.  Love the idea of the bouncy castle adn the giant games.  Re the antral follicle coount - can you tell me more.  We asked the cons the question about taking a closer look at the ovaries and he said that this could not be done until IVF was underway.  Also, is there any way of looking at how many eggs are left or was he correct about that?  Any info would be appreciated - you guys know far more than the profs!!

Bodia - the scan seems eons away!!  Hope that the EPU can fit you in before then.  Good luck and take it easy!!!

Nicks - laughed at the image of you jackin' up with your make-shift tourniquet!!

Merse - did you get the call back yet re FSH?  

Laura - wedding followed by a curry sounds spot on.  Remember this is YOUR wedding so should be planned by YOU (perhaps Tim can have some say...   )

Emma - if I didn't work I would probably manage to fill my days.  Would love the chance to try anyway!!!  Have a week off soon so will pretend then for a week and then......back to reality!!!  Perhaps one day!


Hi to everyone else!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Ali - how you doing? Sorry I always forget someone!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi laura

I'm good thanks.  Just went to bed for an early night but cant sleep so thought I'd log back on.  I think its these chinese herbs - they are meant to energise you but trouble is, I am so energised I cant get to sleep.  It'll be a different story when I try adn wake up for work in the morning!!  

Not long now til your op - are you starting your next treatment soon afterward then?  That all seems to have moved pretty fast.  I think  retunring to work a couple of days after the op is far too soon - milk it for a bit longer!  

How are you getting on with not drinking?  I find it really hard.  in fact, i felt pretty smug about cutting down but when I started to note what I had drunk on which day, it still looked pretty bad!

I got a call from the hospital today to say that they had had a cancellation so my jan 08 follow up appt can be moved forward to November.  Wow!!!!    Still, at least it is a bit sooner and will push us to make a decision about tx.  I did email the Hampshire Clinic recently about what they offer but they have not got back to me.  I think in my week off I will get down to some proper research.  

Well, no-one else seems to be having trouble sleeping so I'll have a nose around the site........

Sweet dreams everyone


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls,
no news on fsh yet, phoned yesterday but missed the call back so have left another message hopefully get a call back 2day! 
Ali if you have emailed the Hampshire Clinic in Basingstoke the lady who deals with tx is on holiday and i think the place falls apart without her, shes back Mon so maybe betta to email then or i can give you her email address for then?
Laura wedding and a curry sounds fab!  I love curries!! It doesn't sound right to me to go back to work so quickly after your opp? I had 2wks off after my opp to remove some of my endo! I'd check that!
Yes Nicks thanks i'm happy now!!!!  Still don't know what to do though!! 
Hi to everyone else! lol xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura – Congratulations , it seems its good news after good news on this board. Bet you’re over the moon, I am so pleased for you. As for interference, you have your big day how you want matey, never mind the sticky beaks who want to re-organise you how it would suit them.
I have a wicked line in Bridesmaid dresses and so stick me down as one your entourage (what do they say always the bridesmaid never the bride!) I am considering starting my own business as hire a bridesmaid.

Mirra – Keep me posted matey. Don’t worry about that Antral Follicle count, as we’re always hearing, it does only take the one good egg!You just get yourself set for Sunny turkey matey. 17 more days until we go. 
My AF still AWOL but not worrying about it too much now, I’ve just stopped taking DHEA and my Agnus Castus to see if that helps it arrive. My friend Lou said that she jumps up and down and that helps bring it on, so I’ve taken to jumping up and down like a loony now.
Like the idea of a bouncy castle for the guests how much fun was that!!!

Nicki – Where did you get your AMH test kit from? Good luck with your impending cycle xx

Bodia – Your wedding sounds like it was fab.

Ali – Stick with it on the herbs matey, you will notice a massive difference after a month or so. I always do. 

Merse – Going to get weighed this week and I’m dreading it. Not only is AF AWOL so my stomach is like a bloody baloon, but I’ve been a bad girl at the weekend too, plus my hairdresser (who is one of my friends) arrived to cut my hair and to deliver the news that she was preggers. I had bought a packet of choccie hob nobs to just have one with a cup of tea with her, but as she was feeling green from morning sickness she couldn’t face it and so after she’d gone I comfort ate my way through half a pack. Bad Bad girl!!
Doesn’t it take a long time to get your FSH results from your clinic. Even though St Mary’s were crap in every other sense, I used to get my FSH results back the same day. When will you get yours??

Hello to everyone one else on team PR

Bye for now

Sarah xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sarah it normally takes a few days but the fertility manager is away so i gave the stand in a week but although they phoned me back yesterday i missed the call and they haven't answered my second message! Its hopeless without the fertility manager there so i'm gonna wait till Mon when shes back as also need to discuss the results with her, so not much point in knowing b4 then and if its bad news i can live without knowing till then!!!
Sorry bout your hairdresser announcing bfp when choc biscuits around, i'd have eaten whole packet!!!   I'm off 2nite to be weighed betta have lost some as starving!!!  Good luck for yours!
Laura i also have a lovely selection of bridesmaid dresses! 6 infact an 1 brides dress, so am available when you are!!! 
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hiya Team PR   

Missed you all last week...

I was all set to post this morn, as got back from Cornwall yesterday, (had a good break, even managed to bare my chicken drum sticks & do some surfing) felt like we were gone forever esp. being PC-less) but after i woke up, i had pretty bad retching & soon afterwards started having some painful cramps followed by some lightish coloured blood....of course i panicked and immediately thought the "M" word was happenning, as have had nothing like this to date. Anyway, 'phoned the clinic and described it, they don't see it as anything to panick about unless it gets much darker and heavier - would have gone up there today to check but am due there tomorrow for my 8 wk scan so will just wait until then to see what's going on. Feel much calmer now after speaking to the nurse, as she did a good job of reassuring me this can be pretty normal.

Anyway, glad you girlies are keeping ok...boy has there been lots to catch up on, it's probably the last time we ever go away anywhere again, it's a nightmare absorbing all your news!!! Where do i start?

Bodia, massive CONGRATS to you!! I had quite a good feeling, esp. after you said you had possible implantation spotting - i'm so pleased for you. Your levels sound quite high too... mine were taken on about day 20 so can't compare directly to your's but if you were about 340 on D14, and it roughly doubles every 2 days, that'd make them around 2800 by D20 wouldn't it?!!!? Twins here you come...... 

LB, OMG, congrats to you too. Were you suspecting it after recent events, probably not i imagine! Sounds like he's come to his sense and perhaps realises just what he's got. Don't get stressed with all the talk of plans, venues etc at this early stage, plenty of time for that later on!! ... why rush? It's yours and Tim's affair so tell them (politely) to butt out, as all the major details will be in hand! Easier said than done i know and like you, i'm quite shy & was never into the idae of anything too fussy or large scale, so just had about 40 people there. It is hard keeping numbers down to a minimum but we just figured if we hadn't seen people within the last year or so it was a bit pointless inviting them!

Nicks, i'm sorry this month wasn't destined to be the one where you got to cheat IVF.. ..you'll have time for another go before tx starts tho' even if you have to D/R this month for your LP? I'm sure my first clinic said you can still get pg naturally and D/Ring won;t affect it?? Also, glad you found the "session" quite useful, certainly can't hurt to try some out can it? I've had some before with different people and found it helped to varying degrees, but if you find somebody good, i reckon it can be well worth it. 

Kirstie - if you're tuning in at all, i hope you're coping right now.    

Merse, all this waiting for FSH results must be doing your head in,what with Gillian away etc. Just remember tho' that it's not the be all and end all - surely what counts far more with you is the fact you've actually been pg twice before, quite recently, and so can again. 

Mirra.. brilliant news on Bryony  What a little fighter. Your antral count also sounds ok to me - mine was only 3 on the right and 2 on the left - broadly tallied with my latest follie numbers, of 4 and 3. Ever thought about doing GIFT!! Seriously tho', do they offer that procedure at the place in Turkey? By the way, your Bridezilla comment made me crack up. 

Ali -those herbs, yuck, i do sympathise. I necked a few of those (the boil up jobs) about a month before i started my latest tx - so perhaps they did help, who knows? D'you fancy triplets too?! They are truly foul but hey no pain, no gain.

Em, glad to hear you've sorted out next tx steps so fast out there, that sounds ruthlessly efficient! Interesting they do ICSI as the norm over there - i guess if it increases fert. success and there are no real risks involved, you may as well go for it.

Odette... belated Happy 40th. Your DH sounds incredibly lovely, think i might start prepping mine early with thoughtful ideas like that!!

Sarah.. glad you got over all the referral paperwork hurdles and are now on your way to your LWH appt. That must be making you feel more +ve, and you've a lovely hol. to look forward to in the mean time... i had a peak and it looks gorge. 

Ok ,better stop there b4 i lose the post again. Will report back tomorrow on the latest triplet status.

Hi to anyone else here that i might have missed...

Rooz xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Good to hear from you Rooz - do I get top marks for knowing it was your 8 week scan tomorrow even though you hadn't told us!  
Swinny - waiting for the AMH to arrive - got it from gynaecheck ltd on internet.
Got FSH back today - 10.7    Sorry girls but that's happy banana level for me (worse 14.9!) Testosterone wasn't done yet.  But they did my thyroid function as part of the profile and those were a bit borderline hypo.  Gotta have it checked again!  Oh good another thing wrong with me!  
Been for appt tonight.  Going back on day 20 for mock ET and collect drugs, sign forms.  Merse - advanced tutorial as to why LP better for me - better synchronisation of endometrium and embryo growth therefore better implantation rate.    Yes even I am confused.    
LB - not long now hun   Don't fret.  Look forward to your wedding.  We had a bouncy castle too - fab!  
Ali - hope you got to sleep in the end and well done on the appt front  
Love to all others - far to many for me now and my addled old brain  

Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Got fsh back and its 9.8 so that def a   dance for me to!!
Nicks well done on yours and yes that sounds confusing!!! 
Rooz soooo many people have bleeds early on and i'm sure especially when they are carring three!! So try not to worry and good luck for tom!! 
Sarah i lost 2lb at ww so all in all a good day!!! 
Hope everyone else ok lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls!!

Rooz - DO NOT PANIC!!!! sounds like its just a little bit of blood, I know LOTS and LOTS of ladies with bleeding in early preg, can't wait for you scan tom, I'm very excited, they will be wiggling?  You will have to post your scan pic for us.  

ALi - The cutting down on Booz aint going so well, I have 2 glasses yest and 1 today!  Just home tom so that wil be fine then on Friday out with a mate and I would imagine there will be a couple of glasses sunk.  So not really going too well!

Sarah -   I liked the biccy story, in my office we have a biccy drawer and all take turns in stocking in, i have banned the biccy's from now on... but accidently ate one in the next door office today!  

Nicks - Fab FSH result!!  We are all nearing the 10 mark which is fab!   And your starting this day 21 yes?  Sorry about the midnight moany text, was feeling sorry for my self.

Merse - Banana dances all around for you too!!  

I'm so glad you are all going to be my bridesmaids (in different frocks), so its registary office, curry and then bouncy castle!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Rooz - Hope scan went well.

Nicks & Merse -        on your great fsh levels.

Been raining here for the past two days   but at least it's not so hot now.  Feeling a little rough today - had a few too many glasses of wine last night and I'm paying for it


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all,
Emma hope your heads betta!! ;
Hope everyone else ok?
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Emma - if you start again soon get all your drinking in now!  
Hi Merse - I've taken my AMH blood today using a marigold glove as a tourniquet!  Ah improvisation!! Have you got a plan now for re-starting?
Rooz - hope it all goes well for you today    Logging on at 1903 then...........
LB -I haven't got a bridesmaid dress- can i just wear my wedding dress still complete with choc cake and grass stains?! Not got it cleaned yet  
Smear test booked for next week.  Can't wait to start injecting again. Madness!
Mirra and the DHEA girls - I've read that low thryoid can make your cholesterol high so maybe that's why mine was on the higher end of normal.  Prob not DHEA after all.  Had your results yet Mirra??
Gotta do some admin work now............. 
Nearly the weekend  
  NDub


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Nics would love to have seen the marigold in action!!!  How long till you get results?
No plans yet will call clinic Mon an ask to pop in 4 a chat to see where we go from here? Still don't know whether to say there or not? Its 5mins down the road i can go in for a chat whenever i want, they are happy to try things i suggest e.g diff drugs etc, they got me preg on first IVF! They know me, i get on well with them an the consultant has been with me since i started trying to find out why babies weren't happening and has done my opps for endo etc!!
But he doesn't like short protocol, doesn't think its betta so should i try elsewhere Wish i could make my bloody mind up!!! Dh says its up to me so hes no help!!!
Rooz been thinking of you can't wait to hear your news!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

That's tough one Merse.  Maybe last time was just a blip for you. Have you been on the highest dose yet?  I would be inclined to go with what his opinion is. Your eggs can make babies (albeit short lived) and that's a good thing!  
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

No was on puregon both times 300 first 350 second, hes willing to let me change to menopur but said it would be the highest amount 
What have you been on? xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I was on Menopur 450 (6 amps).  Top dose at both my clinics. Would he let you use this much?  I think some places do a bit of a mixture with the max dose 600.
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

He just said it would be the top dose because of no response last time so i spose that is 450? xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Merse - yes please, could you send me the email address for the woman at the Hampshire Clinic and I'll email her again.  Thanks.  Great news about your FSH...........and your Nicks    I've only had mine tested twice.  First time it was 17.3 then 15.1, 3 months later after starting the altenative stuff.  Not had it tested since as CD 2 and 3 have been at weekends but am hoping this has come down further.  It seems to be higher than anyones!!!

Swinny - any sign of AF?  

Bodia - How are you doing?  

Emma - good luck for tomorrow.   

Roozie - you back fromt he scan yet  

Laura - Nothing else quite cuts it like a glass of wine after work, does it??  There is no substitute!  

Well, I eventually got to sleep the other night but felt like poo the next day.  Dont think it was tiredness - think I had a weird 24 hour thing.  I had the runs (TMI?) felt sick and had bad cramps in my intestines and VVVVVV achey legs.  One minute I was hot then I was shivering.  Came home from work early and went straight to bed.  Barely ate all day.  Sweated like a pig all night and this morning woke feeling fine.  Some cramping still but soooooo much better.  Rang the chinese herbalist incase it was that but obviously she said not.  Anyone else feel like that on the herbs?  Am drinking them even more tentatively now!!!!  

Hi to Miranda, Pam, Kerry, Kirstie.....

Ali xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey girls! How are we?

Ali - I've been feeling poo, too! Must be scientists leaking viruses into the air I reckon, like the foot and mouth but human strains.
I woke up with a sore throat and sweating last night, went back to sleep, woke without the sore throat and a temperature, then woke again ok-ish - weird! I reckon it's so beechams make loads of dosh from all these poorly people.

Merse - it depends on your age, but Nicks is right, you can have up to 600. though that's FRIGHTENINGLY expensive!  
You'll need to get it from the Fazely Pharmacy in tamworth - much cheaper.
Brilliant news on your FSH! You must have worked so hard - that's almost half!!!

Nicks - shame you can't get a value on that AMH. But they'll say if it's high or low I guess. STILL - you got six eggs last time! That's ace I reckon.
I asked in the dry cleaners how much to clean my wedding dress and it would be about £35. For a frock I'll never wear again - don't think so.
See, if you're shy Lauz, we'll all come in our wedding dresses so you won't stick out too much! Good idea? Or ****e idea?

I do like this idea, you know. Although we'd just spend all day talking about having no eggs! That's settled then - we'll all turn up at the farm in Derbys in our wedding dresses, drink wine, eat curry then jiggle it all about on the bouncy castle. Perfick!

Mmmmn, Emma, WINE. Wine is good. I just got myself some red. I may have to have another glass in fact. How's Hong Kong fuey?

Rooz - scan news please! Will you post a wee piccie?

Sarah - how's you? 

Odette -  

Kirstie, Kerry, Pam, Pin, Carole, Bodia - hello!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats weird i've not been well either had a crampy stomach and bad head!!! 
Ali have sent you a pm! R u on the wheatgrass tablets to bring your fsh down?
Miranda thanks for advice on drugs! My fsh hasn't halved unfortunately it was 11.2 now 9.8 but hey i'm over the moon!!! 
I think the idea of us all at Laura's wedding in our wedding dresses talking egg quality sounds like a great idea!!! 
Rooz any news hon? 
Hi to everyone else hope all ok xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girls


Rooz – Hello Mrs, glad you had a good holiday. I am desperate for mine now only 2 more weeks, hooray!! Hope you and our triplets are doing well and like Laura said, lots of women have little bleeds early on, relax and look forward to your scan tomorrow xx

Nicki and Merse – Well done on your FSH levels and Merse that’s a great weight loss! I stayed the same this week….boo hoo. Hardly surprising though after being a bad girl all week!

Laura – You do make me chuckle, did the biccy accidentally fall into your mouth?? I too have had a few falls off the booze wagon, last night me and a few of my friends went out to a lovely fish restaurant in Stockton Heath and we were going to go to see Hairspray afterwards, anyway we had wine with our meal and another few glasses in a few bars and we never made it to see Hairspray and I woke up felling rough as a dog this morning. Got to start behaving myself properly again, especially as LWH are going to book me into the next available consultation so if all goes to plan I might be able to have another tx September of October (all assuming my AF gets itself back, still no sign and tomorrow is day 35).

Emma – Snap and ouch my head hurts.

Ali – Nope, no bloody sign whatsoever. I phoned my old clinic today to get some advice and they said to do another HPT, so I’ve been and bought some more from ASDA tonight and going to do it in the morning. Brassed off with it to be honest as I don’t want my AWOL AF to bugger up me having another tx.

Anyway girls I'll say goodnight because my hungover bones are very weary

Night Night

Sarah xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Swinny - hope you feel better after a good nights sleep    Make sure you get to see hairspray another time....its meant to be fab.  Might try and see it this weekend.  If I had the choice between having a couple more or seeing a film I'd opt for the drinks everytime!!

Merse - thanks for pm.  I was taking powdered wheatgrass but have just run out.  Also Agnus Castus and evening primrose.  Not tested FSH since April so it should be lower in theory cos of everything I've been doing.  DP has been mocking me re - the dry herbs.  He thinks the chinese herbalist woman is down the pub rubbing her hands together cos she cleaned out the bottom of her hamster cage, mixed in somepot pourri and sold it to me.  If I told him it would make his hair thicker he'd take it so pi** off!  

Miranda - can you give me any info on the antral follicle count?  

Roozie - where are you?  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Rooz - hope the scan went well  

Ali/Mirra - Hope you're feeling better today

Swin - Hope a good sleep helped the hangover.

Merse/Nickster - My clinic will let me go up to 8 amps of menopur - god, that would take an age to mix up!  I was 6 last time which as the max my old clinic would allow.  Nickster -   at you shooting up with a marigold as a tourniquet.

Went to the IVF Centre today.  Bit of an anti climax really - they talked us through the procedure which is pretty much the same as the UK.  They seem to do a lot of assisted hatching as well, which they do on either day 3 or day 5 embies, depending on the quality.  On the day of EC dh can do his bit at home and bring it to the clinic with him - this pleased him immensely as he found it quite stressful last time  

Well, it's all very exciting here - there's a typoon 8 warning in place which means that everyone has been sent home from work and most public places close.  I was out at lunch (which seems to be my new career!) but managed to get a bus home - the queues were ridiculously long - got very wet in the process too.  Am currently snuggled up in the apartment waiting for the typhoon to arrive.....am like a child waiting for the snow!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi everyone, sorry didn't get on here yest. eve after scan.... was absolutely shattered  went to bed for a nap at about 6.30 and woke up at 11pm so zizzed right through to this morn!! The little critters are starting to sap my energy i think..

anyway, good news was that the bleeding hadn't caused any probs and all 3 are hanging on in there  - i was convinced one may have given up the ghost but each is bang on size wise for 8 weeks - smallest is 14.4 mm and largest is 15mm - and each still has a healthy, fluttering heartbeat. It was quite amusing watching the cons. print off image after image... he couldn't quite get all 3 clearly on one scan so we have separate ones of each and then one fuzzy one that looks like a clown's face with all 3 dark sac areas shown together. Quite mind blowing - i still can't connect the fact they are inside me right now. I'll try to upload some images for you but the quality won't be much good.. you'll have to use your imaginations! 

That was the sweet news, on the more bitter side, the cons. is still v concerned about the outcome if we try and go to term with triplets. He's booked us in to see a  specialist in multiples, who also does selective reduction procedures so we can gather as much info as possible to help us make a decision - this will be in week 11, a wk after our next scan, assuming all 3 embies are still viable. Needless to say i'm dreading that and the dilemma that'll follow - it feels so incredibly wrong to be having to consider this kind of action after everything we've been through so just hoping things will become clearer as that time approaches. 

So that's me.

Nicks... yep, top marks for remembering. Perhaps your brain isn't as old and addled as you thought!!!  Great news on FSH too...perhaps you're going through an age reversal process on that DHEA! Got any more weird and wonderful blood taking practices lined up for yourself at home or is that it now?? (surely you get enough practice at work withouth having to resort to that!)

merse... really glad your FSH is behaving itself too. Difficult one on the stay/go decision but from what you've said there are some plus points with staying at the Wessex - the convenience factor is worth alot -  having done both scenarios, i would say it's def.valuable being able to pop in there at short notice if you're concerned about stuff and Gillian is usually pretty accessible and good for advice isn't she. The fact they are also trying to be flexible re. protocols is worth alot too - i switched to Menopur at UCH, (on 450 + Clomid 100) and had a much better response tho' admittedly dosage was much higher- had 7 follies versus 3 tiny ones on Puregon 225. Might be worth you having a change anyway?? Hope you get to have a thorought chat with them anyway so you can make a decision soon.

LB - you old boozer!! Go for it, no harm done until you start the next cycle - enjoy while you can. (same goes for biccies!! Food and drink for the soul is always important!)

Em - hope you haven't been swept away by the typhoon! Sounds exciting - we experienced one in Malaysia a few yrs ago - i loved it... just keep the arm bands close by! Wow, 8 amps sounds like quite a big old dose... do you need that much? How many follies did you get last time on 450?

Ali - hope you're completely over that bug, sounded nasty. I can;t say i ever got ill on the good ol' herbs, putrid tho' they may be -  so prob. unconnected..? Yours and my Dh sounds so similar - mine's the eternal cynic and hates spending money on alternative remedies, he's such a sceptic and frequently talks out of his unqualified **** on the subject. I keep having to remind him that he was also intially dead set against GIFT...that shuts him up!!

Swinny.. i donno'  you and LB.  Another dirty stop out!!! (i'm just jealous, been about 2 mths now without a drop) Hope your body's recovered, ready for the next sess!!  Fingers crossed the naughty old witch shows her face for you soon.  

Mirra - hope your lurgies have packed up and left too in time for the wkend? How's the pup doing?

Better get on with shed loads of dull admin crap i've allowed to pile up over the last few weeks... 

chat later,
lovely wkends all,
Rooz xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Rooz - Glad all three beanies are well    I can only imagine how difficult it must be to comtemplate selective reduction - my thoughts are with you and dh    Does Dr S think you should consider it because you are a tiny lady or does he do this for all triplet pregnancies?  I'm sure I saw pictures of triplets on his wall in his consultation room.  Re Menopur - I'll be starting off on 6 amps of menopur but should I need it, the maximum dose is 8. 

The tropical cyclone/typhoon still hasn't hit HK.....it's not even raining now!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Emma – Yep, good sleep did the trick. How about you?? Aren’t typhoons dangerous. Hope you’re safe and warm chuckles xx

Rooz – Yep I have been quite naughty of late  . Its all or nothing with me. I hadn’t touched a drop for about 6 months and then in the last month I have had about 4 boozy do’s (and I’ve got another one on Saturday). When we go to Turkey I am going to chill out and start properly preparing myself for my next tx. The   still not arrived but from the size of my boobs and how painful they are it must be imminent!!
Oh my god, that seems mad to have to consider selective reduction, stay strong matey and follow your heart.

Hello Mirra, Laura, Pin, Odette, Nicks, Dizzi, Bodia, Kerry, Merse, Ali and anyone else I’ve missed. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Have caught up with all your news will try to do quick personals!

Rooz - Very tough decison you have to make, make sure you get more than one opinion.  We are all here for you and will suport you through any decision you make.  

Sarah - So we are the PR drunk then? Think Merse normally would be one of us but she's trying to be good! I'll always having accidents with biccies 'falling' into my mouth!!  

Nicks - Oh the fun of the injections!

Emma - Took me ages to mix my menopur.. was a right palava! 

Dizzi - you still on nights?

Kerry - hope your still boozing well with yur sister!

Ali - I have some rabbit dropping if yu want me to sell them to you? 

Pin, Odette, Bodia - Hello!!

Ok I'm shatterd had a terrible day at work. Just off not to meet my mate at the pub and to get some grub! Mmmm!

Had an omlette at lunch and have terrible wind!!    Sorry you prob didn't need to know that.. just I have to go on the tube now!!!

Anyway have nice eve team PR! XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oi! You missed me out birdie!

Rooz - glad to hear the babs are all thriving. I second what Laura says - we're all here for you whatever you decide. I know you'll do the homework and make the right decision.
It just seems so bizarre they're saying that at this stage, giving you all that worry right now. The first few months I reckon you should just relax and when it gets past those first few months see what the situation is. I really don't think they should have mentioned it to you at this stage - it seems unecessarily foreboding. People _have _ had triplets before!
Bugger your size - small people have small babies generally, the body doesn't usually create humungous beings inside tiny people! Yes, it'll most likely be a caeserean, but you know that. I wouldn't even think about that 'option' for ages yet. Regular scans will pick up any problem - you might well sail through.

Sarah - when are you going to Turkey? Will you be there while I'm having my tx?

Emma - typhoon hit yet? Eight vials of menopur - scary! But if it does the trick... How much is tx out there? Is it a lot cheaper?

Ali - I don't know much about the antral follie count really. I just know they peer for a lot longer than on a tx scan, as they're trying to see potential follies, which are tiny. People tell me it's not the be all and end all - like all these tests really.

Merse - hot halved? Were did I read it was 17?  Oops. But jolly good! You're under the recommended level for egg sharing - gotta be good!

Nicks, Pin, Odette, Pam, Dizzi, Bodia, Kerry, Kirstie, Carole - hello!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Miranda - thanks for the info   I think it was probably me who you read had an FSH of 17!!  Whilst I may only be 35 biologically - and a young 35, I like to think   my eggs are obviously a lot older, as it my attitude it would appear.  I've just watched Grumpy Old Women - i love that programme!! And I can relate to almost everything they say!  Am I the only one??  

Laura - hope your wind subsided and you enjoyed your evening out with your 
buddy.  Might be persuaded to try rabbit droppings  

Swinny - hope af arrives without any further delay.  

Rooze - glad to read that the scan went well and you got to see your 3 ickle ones again.  I cant imagine what mixed emotions you must be having.  Whatever decision you make will be the right one for you and the babies.  Thinking of you and dh  

Emma - I'm feeling much better now thanks, but now dp has it.  Typical!!  Whats the latest with the typhoon?  Are you still in your serviced apartment of have you found another place yet?  

Hello everyone else........... anyone got exciting plans for the weekend?  We might go to Swanage tomorrow after my acu, as long as dp is feeling better.  If not, I'm off to do some retail therapy    

Alixxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! Every time you make a local reference I get really spooked! I keep thinking I'm looking at the Dorset board, then I remember.

have you ever had a nussnacker from the wood-lined cafe in Swanage? can't remember what it's called, but it's just off the seafront near the theatre, and we used to have one every Sunday - lip-smackingly good. It's a bed of chocolate with glazed nuts on top.

So it was you with the FSH of 17! Have you had AMH as well? I'd recommend it if not.
The Lister do it for £57.

Don't worry too much though - your eggs won't be older, it's just that you have fewer of them.

xxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all 
Rooz glad your scan went well and i'll echo what everyone else said that its a hard decision but we're all here for you!!  I went to my nieces family party yesterday (she was one!) and was talking to my sis's mil and she was asking me about where i am with tx etc and she said don't give up theres a girl in basing bakery having triplets after tx!!!!!!!! I said i know her (well sort of!!! ) i said to my mum and dh who were listening its Rooz from FF, then everybody else said who's Rooz from FF and i said its a long story not wanting them to know i spent half my life talking to my cyber friends!!!  Small world a they used to live in Basing but moved southampton way!!
Laura hope wind is betta!!!!  I'm back with the drinking   this weekend had a few at my sis's last nite when my niece went to bed and out with friends to watch a band play tonite so will be very drunk tonite!!
Swinny any sign of the 
Miranda i may be under the reccomended level to egg share but don't think i've got enough to share considering my last to attempts!! 
Hope everyone else ok, need a cup of tea now as mouth all furry from too much red wine last nite!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

D'oh! I don't mean that you can egg share, I mean that if your FSH is good enough for that it's good enough for tx!

All my bloods came back ideal  for egg share, ironically enough. I'd have loved to be a donor too. But when you only have four on a high dose... Two each? Hum.

So bizarre being told about Rooz by someone else! Such a small world...

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I know what you meant  Yes hopefully good enough for treatment as long as it keeps behaving itself!!! Yes def small world..........


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Team PR

Well it finally looks like the   is arriving slowly. Thanks god!! I thought i'd gone the whole hog and started on the change. Although I am only 34 my insides apparantely think I am 54.

Well I held the side up for the drinking team PR members , had a lovely night at a Japanese restaurant in Manchester city centre, it was really cool, we all sat around the hot plate and watched and we also had to join in the cooking of our food and play daft games with eggs....long story, but very funny night out!

DH is lay on the sofa watching United and nursing a massive hangover and I feel fine...hee hee!!

God you lot are spooky with this whole small world thing.

Mirra - Just re-read some of the messages and realised I had rudely not answered your questions. I am fine and feeling very   about my next tx. Got a lot on at work before we go away and so the next few weeks should fly by. I am off out to Turkey on the 25th of August, so i think that's before you go isn't it. I am there until the 1st. Are you getting excited about your next tx?? Have you had your test results back yet chicky??

Anyway my lovelies hope you've all had great weekends.

Sarah xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello all you busy bees...can't keep up on this thread!

Roozie - Glad all went well with the scan. Go with your heart, like others have said anything's possible!

Emma - Hope your suvived the drama of the typoon!

Sarah - Glad to hear AF has showed up!

Prince last night was AMAZING!!!!!!! It was at the O2 Millenium Dome which is a great venue. We had good seats looking down on the stage, but wouldn't wanted to have been much higher up - some people were complaining of vertigo! He was fantastic, and played loads of his hits; Purple Rain, Little Red Corvette, When Doves Cry, Sign of the Times, Kiss, Let's Go Crazy, Take Me With you, Nothing Compares to You....the list goes on. Sadly, we left before the end to get a train home. Afterwards there's an aftershow party which you can buy tickets for (2000 people) and he plays for another 2 or 3 hours apparently!

Have had my friend's 6 year old staying with us for a few days. His Mum's just had a baby girl, which I saw on Thurs and Sat. She's lovely and I felt OK, but still didn't want to rush to hold her...feel like I'm a little way off that yet. Another friend had a baby on Friday and she's local so will have to see her this week. Just not quite ready for the whole kabodle yet; does that make sense?! 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Mirra- I'll do you first as I missed you last time (so sorry forgive me!!).  How the hell are you?  All set for Turkey?  Anymore replys from the publishers?

Bodia - Lucky you, bet Prince was amazing.  How are you feeling?

Rooz - how you feeling, now that your news has sunk in. Any thoughts?  I guess they have to do selective reduction sooner rather than later?  Do you have a time when you have to make a decision?  I was thinking about you last night, wondering what I would do.  

Nicks - where are you??  When are you starting d/regging its very soon?

Ali - Did you do anything nice this weekend?

Sarah - So what are you going to turkey for? Just a consult?

Merse - Glad your back on the booze!!  Have you had your wedding yet? 

Hi to all the rest of the PR team! X

Any way had a nice weekend, friday I went out with my friend and then stayed at hers, played with her little one most of the morning then got home about 2pm.  Then Tim had seen a cockateil when he was out on his bike and a lady up the road had a house fire and lost all her cockatails alst week so we ecided to go back qwith some birdseed and try to catch it.. no luck but was a good excuse to spend some time walking around the local forest... weather was lovely.  Then we watched a film last night and had some curry (mmm) and then today I have been boxing up stuff and having a clear out, got some stuff to put on ebay (never done that before) stuff to go into storage (at Tim's sisters) and stuff for my dad's boot fair.  So hopefully my feng sui (?) is going to be fab once all the boxes are gotten rid of!!  I love it when I actaully achieve something!!  

Anyway I still have some bits to do. XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Evening girls!
Been on a hen weekend!  All very civilised for me the only one not drinking champers!   My Karma Sutra playing cards went down a treat   and the after dinner willy mints   
Hopefully get my AMH result early next week.  Going for smear on Thursday.  And will prob go and see GP to see if I can get forms for HIV and Hep to save £300 off the IVF fee.  Oh and to mention my thyroid.  Am going to stop my DHEA for a bit just in case.....don't know whether its related  
Thought I was going to wear a dress from Monsoon for the wedding - now tried it on again and don't really like it.    hence back to square one and time is ticking on now  
Rooz - glad they are all hunky dory!    
Don't worry  - 'the girl from the bakery story' hasn't made it as far as the Midlands yet!  
LB - any wedding decisions yet?
Hi to everyone I've misssed - (the whole team PR i think!)

Nicks


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone!!!

Nicks - sounds like you had lots of fun on the hen weekend, despite not drinking.  Good luck with the AMH results and getting GP to do the other tests to save a few quid.    

Laura - Hi!  Isn't it a great feeling when you sort through stuff and get all organised??  I love it.  Have got tonnes of stuff I want to put on ebay but just never quite get round to it.  Perhaps this week??  

Bodia - yes, that makes perfect sense.  Totally understand.  Have you announced your news to people yet?  How are you feeling yourself?  Not long now til the scan.  Did you get an earlier appt with the EPU?  

Swinny - hooray....AF at last!!!!  And not long til your hols.  How exciting!!!!  

Merse - how was the band?  And the mouth this morning  Even more furry?  

Miranda - made it to Swanage yesterday but didn't find the cafe you mentioned.  Shame, as that sounded yummy!!!  Instead, pigged out on fish and chips on the sea front followed by an ice cream.  Then came home and had a healthier dinner - chicken and salad washed down with a glass of red, a bag of thai chilli crisps (I'm addicted) and some chocolate.  Did manage to go on a 10 mile bike ride before dinner and mowed my front and back garden, so not feeling too bad about being a gutsy pig!!!!  

Yesterday we went to see "Waitress".  Anyone else seen it yet?  I really enjoyed it although not very believable as she got pregnant after having sex once in a blue moon!  Not my world!!  

Sad the weekend is almost over.............How come they go so fast??

Hi to everyone else............

Ali xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ali - have you made any IVF decisions yet?  Or you still going to try with a nat preg?

Nicks - Will you ever be able to drink? I can't imagine what it would be like to not drink!  Only wedding decison we have made is that it will be Autumn 2009!  I just feel we have so much already going on next year (hopefully!) that a wedding would juts add to the stress. MIL not over joyed but hay!

Anyone around for a chin wag? 

XX


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Laura

I'm still up but turning in soon.  All the fresh, Swanage air, and the uncharacteristic bit of exercise has pooped me!!  

Re - IVF.  We had a chat about it all today and going to arrange to visit the Lister and the Wessex in my week off - 20th August onwards.  Will get down to some proper research and make an informed decision.  I know that we need to move things forward............. this natural pg idea is just a pipe dream    

You finished all your jobs?  

Ali


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My flat looks a abit like a scene from step toe and son with piles of rubbisj everywhere!!

But I've made a start and it always looks worse before it looks better!!!

I think its a good idea to make some appointments or book in for a open eve to just start thinking about it.  Can still try in the mean time.  My friend got preg month before she started IVF and so did one of the girls on the Barts thread, so you never know, your mind elsewhere may help.  Who knows what happens in there, but you have tubes and you ovulate so each month there is a chance.

XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls, well i spent the whole day in bed yesterday with the mother of all hangovers!! So am def off the booze  again!! Well at least till next week end!! 
Laura wedding was a few weeks ago and was fab!! Going to a friends for a curry and watch some video of us all there on weds, so that should be hilarious, by the end of the eve our dh's had hats and pashminas on whilst dancing!!! 
Ali good idea about appoints think i need to book one for the Lister or i'll never make my mind up to do anything!!!
Nicks glad you had a good time on hen week end! I can't imagine not drinking how do you do it
Bodia how are you? Prince sounds fab, my dh has seen him an his said it was amazing!
Sarah good news on af finally arriving!
Hi Mir,Emma,Rooz and any other PR's xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning merse, poor you, hang overs are pants, I don't often get them but i did after the wedding, shame as it was a 2 day things and the second day I just sat under a tree with some water!!  You better today? You wedding sounds fun. I was the only one danced at my wedding, well me and Tim and his sister.  Boring ole fats!  

Morning Team PR! Sun is shining!!   Shame we have to go to work a.. be nice if we could all go for a picnic in the park together instead!

X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura all meeting up for a picnic sounds fab!!!  
I've got to do some food shopping this morn, then work this afternoon till 8pm 
Sound like boring old farts at your wedding! Can't stand it when no one dances even if you don't fancy it you should for the bride and groom. Wasn't a problem at the one i went to, think i danced all nite in between drinking of course!!! 
Have a good day, i'm trying to be in a positive mood today and try not to let the whole baby thing get me down like it normally does!!!
lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You will get there my love one way or another. I have Sh*t days alot, but they do pass.  And we are all here for you to help you through thsoe poo days and of course one day will be all doing a banana dance for you for when you get that BFP. XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks Laura i know we all have sh*t days with it all!! I don't know what i'd do without you all, you keep me sane!! Oh an a banana dance for a bfp sounds fantastic  Have a good day xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I will try and I hope you have a good one too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Team PR,

Hope you all had good weekends.  

Well AF appeared today so have booked an appointment to see Dr tomorrow to have scan and bloods done and then potentially it's all go from there, stimming from cd3.  Having been really keen to start tx I'm now finding that I'm having doubts.  I'm not sure if it's because we're still not really settled in HK or whether I'm worried about it failing again.  I know the easy answer is probably to leave it for a month and start tx then, but it's not that easy as I'll be on a course mid September so can't really have time off for tx.  I then start work from October so again, it's going to be difficult initially to get time off for appointments, etc.  Why is nothing ever easy.  Also, I don't really think that drinking (a little too much!) over the weekend helped matter - I'm worried that because I haven't been detoxing/living like a nun, then tx will fail.  Am on a bit of a downer today - hopefully after a good nights sleep I'll feel more positive.  Sorry for lack of personals.

xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Sorry I havent posted for a while but I have had the bestest week ever.  My sisters came over and we had a fantastic time on the beach and waterpark.  My sun tan has really come on but unfortunately so has my weight (put on 6 lbs)!!  back to gym today though.

The downside is I am really depressed now.  Wont be seeing family now until Christmas which is far too long.  We have decided that we are all going to go on holiday together next year which my DH has never been up for before but we had such a wonderful week he has finally changed his mind.

On the IVF front I really havent thought about it at all.  Had another injection last week to stop periods, think I have another 3 to go before I start next IVF.  Might wait til after Christmas now.

Anyway better go, need a shower really sweaty after gym.

Have not had chance to read through the posts so dont really know whats going on with everyone, but hello anyways!!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi gang,

just a quickie and back for more later! 

Glad you're all doing ok.... 

Emma, i know it's hard, you've had so much going on lately it's not at all surprising you're feeling a little ambivalent about starting tx. Timing wise tho' it does sound a better option to get going before your training begins, unless you wait a couple of months until after the new job start... would that be an option or just too long to wait?? Glad you weren't washed away by the typhoon by the way... so did it never materialise?! Here's some   for the next few days while you make your decision.

LB, yes, picnic would be lovely tho' the sun's decided to do a runner here now!! Good for you not feeling rushed into planning for an earlier wedding... start as you mean to go on and take the reins!! Your MIL can wait!! 

Sarah, hoorah for AF showing up finally....hope she's not too wicked. You can now look forward to a lovely hol AF free!!

Merse.. you and your hangovers, you do make me chuckle. Been ages since i had one.. feeling like a total nun. I'm struggling to find things i can drink that don't make me want to gag. This so called morning sickness is definitely not just confined to the mornings... seems to enjoy peaking again early evening too. Think it'd be better if i could actually chuck up a good amount of something (sorry, tmi!!) - instead i just get these v violent fits of retching that turn me into a shaking mess!! Those naughty babies, joke's obviously on me! Oh, and can't believe your sis's MIL knew about it! Howe funny!! Didn't realise Basingstoke was such a small place... too used to living in London and not even knowing my neighbours i guess! Even weirder thing tho', is that the previous (but one's) owner's wife  at the bakery, some years ago, was apparently pg with triplets and sadly lost them all due to some abnormal condition she had - how horrendous (and coincidental) is that??

Ali.. glad you had such a lovely wkend. I long to enjoy choccie things again. My sweet tooth's really become a savoury one of late... v boring. 10 mile bike ride.. you big show off!!!!!

Nicks.. let me know when the rumour reaches you then, won't you?! Hope the AMH results get to you quickly... tho' whatever they are, you know the motto here - lies, damed lies and statistics - and they probably don't mean diddly squat. (unless they're good and then you're allowed to believe them!)

Bodia - you're bound to feel a mix of emotions right now so don't analyse them too much. I'm all over the shop, think it's to be expected after all the roller coasters. Not too long to go before the 24th. xx

Actually this wasn't really a quickie was it. Better hop it now.

Love to all, 

Rooz xxx (the bakery freak)


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Emma - i think starting tx or at least making the decision to start it, is one of the hardest parts. Hang in there, we are all here for you.

Roozie - Good to hear from you. Hope sickness goes away!

The biggest symptom I have is extreme tiredness. I rested all day yesterday, and woke up today feeling like "I've got to leave the house!!!" So I called a friend and went for a walk over the racecourse in Brighton. Only out for about an hour and twenty mins, but I am now totally shattered! My whole summer hols are going by in a blur of tiredness. Have felt a little bit sick a few times, but nothing major and haven't actually been sick. 

I called my GP today to try to get him to refer me to the EPU but I couldn't get an appointment with him. I hope to get one tomorrow. I am hoping he might send me to the EPU at the end of the week. My clinic scan is on 23rd, but don't want to have to wait that long!!!!

Right, off for a lie down...

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rooz my hangovers are def getting worse!!!  I think i felt so bad yesterday as i'm dieting so not much food to soak the alcohol up!!! Mind you i had to have a MacDonald's yesterday as it always makes my hangovers betta so don't think that helped the diet!!  That is weird about the bakery's previous owner! And your not a freak!!! Hope your sickness subsides soon.
Kerry glad you had a good time with your sisters. Its very easy to put weight back on isn't it!
Emma we can't possibly live like nuns all the time or we'd go mad this rollercoster of tx is so hard to deal with so don't beat yourself up and just live like a nun through tx thats what i do! Its also natural to feel anxious i'm feeling that to as i know i'll be starting again soon, but we are all here to support each other 
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bodia tiredness and sickness are a really good sign so take comfort in them!! 
lol xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry Ive not posted much I finished nights friday morning
and have had a busy weekend, Ive not read back properly yet 
*
Roozie* have you posted on FF's multiples threads  you should get some great support and info from the ladies on there regarding your upcomming descion 

~dizzi~


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello my loves,

Good Day?

Bodia - when is your scan from your clinic? Don't they do a 6 week one?

Rooz - I may come and work in that bakery... sound like its a hive of fertility hormones!!

Emma - iI lived like a nun last time didn't work, I'm going to try the glass of red wine and take away approach this time!  There is research stating the more relaxed approach works!    I think this is a good time to start  

Kerry - great you had a fab time.. hows DP's back?

Mirra, Odette, Nicks, Merse, Dizzi, Ali and anyone I forgot -


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Laura, yes day was good just got in, finished a bit earlier than i thought!! 
My positive attitude helped my day definitely will try to keep it up for tom! How was yours
Emailed my clinic today to arrange to pop in for a chat this week so waiting for a reply! Need to find out what they'll do for me or could be a change of clinic!! 
Hope everyone else had a good day xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Glad you finished early.   PMA is wonderful, wish you could buy it in bottles!  My day was ok ta, then I got home and made the mistake of checking my work emails and there was a horrid email from a mad service provider ranting at me!   I wanna email her back something but I'll bite my tongue and reply when calmer. 

Tim just went and got some wine. I'm so bad!


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi All    

Soz not been on for a while - been mega busy and v tired as not sleeping too well.

It has just taken me well over an hour to catch up with you chatterboxes, so just wanted to say hi i'm back this week but will be away next week.

Me and DH are going to Alnwick, Northumberland, for a week on saturday - i can't wait!!  Anyone ever been there?

Laura - fab news on the wedding.  i like the idea of us all wearing wedding dresses, you can wear your jeans     I can contribute too cos one of my hobbies is making wedding cakes  

I had a midwife appt last week and heard Bump's heartbeat for the first time - i just wish DH had been with me.  i have to go back in three weeks time which i find really strange as i've only seen her once before!  I hope its not going to be every three weeks from now on !!

I will try to do more personals this week.  I think we may have the internet in the holiday flat we are going to so may be able to keep in touch next week.

Pin xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura i'm def off the wine this week!!!  May have a glass wed when meet girls for a curry but i'm def driving to keep me off it!!!  Mind you am away the week end with dh for our anniversary so think i maybe off the wagon again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi pin glad alls well with you, it must be lovely to hear your bubs heartbeat 
Hope you have a good hols xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pin - sorry i forgot you!  I shoudl really give trying to name everyone on each post as I always miss someone!! Wow 25 weeks!  You must have a big tum now!    This will be your last holiday for a long while just you and DH!  How exciting?  Do we know what your having?? Or is it a surprise?  Have great break.XXX

Merse - I should be off the booze after my friday night but I am turning into an alco!!  I wil def be on the straight and narrow after the op! Promise!  

X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Where are you all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Got up to walk the dogs before work and it's piddling, so blow that. Thought I'd post. as I've been keeping up to date but just soooo tired I couldn't do a post justice the last few days. I've had nine hours' sleep two days running, so haven't a clue why I'm so kacked.

Laura - hello! How's the wine appreciation course?   I decided to buy some perry, to cut down on the alcohol content, and it's disgusting!

Nicks - what problems are you having with your thyroid? How do they manifest themselves? I'm back on the DHEA - gave it a break for a week after that week of full dose to get back to normal, as i think even though my testosterone wasn't out of the normal range it was in the highr end of normal. Plus, all my organs seemed to be suffering.

Ali - your weekend sounded lovely! I wish we would go somewhere just to chill out, but there's always so much to do at home we never seem to get round to it! It's the caff that do the iced chocolate hearts and things, if you're going again.
Good luck with your appts at the Lister and the Wessex.

Merse - head any better yet? Have you decided to go for another try, or are you still feeling you need a break?

Emma - it's totally normal to have doubts, especially at this stage, when you're staring down the barrel of tx. You want to shout 'STOP!' and get off the wheel for a bit.
If it'll make you feel better wait a while. If it won't, carry on - it's your body, you know how you feel.

Kerry - lovely to hear about your fab week with your sisses. Shame it's all over now, but don't be disheartened too much - your fertility sisters are right here! In a cyber way of course. Sigh. Still, here we are.

Awwww. Pin! Lovely to hear the heartbeat. Must stop your own heart briefly!

Rooz - how are those three buns in the oven? Must be great to know your fame precedes you! Or perhaps not!

Bodia - glad to hear you're going well. Lots of reassuring symptoms!

Pam, Odette, Carole, Kirstie, Ophelia, Dizzi, hello!

Now who have I forgotten THIS time?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir hope u are feeling more refreshed today after all your sleep!  My dog didn't get a walk this morn either as weather very wet!! My head is betta thanks but def put me off booze for a while!!! Not sure what to do re tx but would like clinic to email back so can at least have a chat.
Laura not long till opp, you'll be t total for a while then anyway so enjoy while you can  
Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts re my next tx - it really helps to have your opinions. This morning, when I woke up after a mammoth sleep, I felt that I wanted to wait a couple of months before starting tx but decided to go to the Dr anyway to have my antral follicle count and FSH level taken. I was curious to see whether the DHEA had had any effect. My antral follicle count was 3-5 each side  I'm happy with that.

In the meantime, I had a call from work in the UK who were sponsoring me to do 3/4 months work in HK, commencing in Sept. They told me that due to budgets being cut, they could no longer afford to sponsor me in HK, therefore no work for me! Am not in the least bit disappointed as it means I can do my next tx when it suits me 

Just had a call from the Dr and my FSH level is 5! Never been that low before. Could it be the DHEA? What did worry me though was that he said when I start tx he would put me on a lower dose intially. They don't do AMH tests in HK. Oh well, I s'pose the Dr knows what he's doing.

As for when I start tx, need to discuss with dh. If we did tx this month EC _could _ clash with the day we move into our apartment - which wouldn't work as we both need to be present when we move into the apartment. But then if I wait until next month my FSH could be higher. Am still not convinced that FSH levels actually mean that much when it comes to tx and am a firm believer in that AHM rules! Decisions, decisions...why is nothing ever easy?

Off to have a glass of wine now and ponder.

Hope all of Team PR are having a good day.


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

For what it's worth, I am a firm believer in a relaxed as possible approcah to tx! This time I kept on exercising, (including running Race for Life in my fastest ever time  ) and carried on having a few drinks every now and then until I started stimming. Felt much better for it!

Emma - FSH level sounds great! Good luck whatever you decide to do.

Laura - Clinic will scan me next Thurs, all being well I'll be 7+1 by then. I called GP this morning and he is going to call EPU to see if they'll scan before then for reassurance, so we'll see.

Hope everyone is well.

xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Quick update....my GP called to say he's got me an appointment at the EPU tomorrow at 9.45! I will only be 6 weeks....so now I am terrfied in case I don't see a heartbeat! Am I mad?   When's the earliest a heartbeat can be seen?

Very very nervous now....

xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodia - that's great news about he scan.  I hope it goes well.  From reading other posts on FF I believe you can see a heartbeat from 6 weeks but many don't.  If you don't see one tomorrow I would say don't worry as it's still really early.  Sending you lots of    for the scan and hopefully you'll see one or two (!) heartbeats.  

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bodia, sometimes it can be seen at 6wks but sometimes its 7 so don't worry if you don't see it tom! 
Emma your FSH is great, i know how you feel with starting tx i'm feeling that way myself. I want to start but don't all at the same time!!! 
Have got an appoint with clinic Fri to discuss things!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Right girlies.....decision made.....will start tx next month (FSH permitting)    Am going to enjoy the next month or so and  have the odd glass of wine (or few) witout feeling guilty.  Am also going to work on the PMA - although I can't wait to start tx am soooo scared of it failing again.  Hopefully I'll be cycling at the same time as some of you.  

Merse - Hope all goes well on Friday with the clinic and you'll be able to start tx soon


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girls 

Bodia... don't be scared, you'll be fine. My first scan was at 6+1 and they did manage to see (all 3!) heartbeats but i've also heard this isn't always the case - therefore you musn't stress about it if they're not yet beating.... they will v soon if not. 

Em - rather good AMh and FSH results. Top marks, well done!! My AMH was only 2 + 3 so 5 each side sounds extremely promising. Glad you've made a decision re. timing of the go ahead - i expect you feel much better just for having done that. Enjoy the odd glass beforehand, could be a long stretch on the wagon afterwards, all being well!

Dizzi - thanks for the suggestion... i have been in touch with a fellow ff'er in a similar position to me which has been helpful. Still just kind of hoping that nature decides what's best but if not, will have to take all the advice we can get and do whatever feels right.

Merse, glad clinic has got back to you.. nothing more frustrating than those kinds of blockages. Let's hope you'll be clearer as to where you should go next after you've had a good chat with them....

Mir - you're probably suffering a delayed reaction to your frenzied book writing spree!! Any news on that front re. publishers..? How's the doggy?!

Right, back to books... just popped in for a peep, procrastinating as cant face the v large pile of invoices on my floor. Office a total mess and so's my brain! AAArgh!

Toodaloo.

Rooz xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

I'm tired so not going to post much as not long been home and still have jobs to do?!   Bloody wshing machine has broke now!  

Mirra- Glad your back   How is little pup? Still ok?  Was it you that lost there passport? Did you find it?

Rooz - I think you have the right atitude, just take things slow absorb all the info and then hopefully a decision will feel right for you. X

Emma - Yay! A decision made is great feling.  You will be cycling with me maybe?

Merse - Where are you going friday? Lister?

Nicks - Where are you? X

Ok I'm not going to try to list everyone as I always miss someone and then they post straight after!!  

Night girls.X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all,
Emma glad you have made your decision, sounds like a good plan!! 
Laura no not Lister yet, i'm gonna see if local clinic will offer me what i want if not up to Lister!! Hope you get washing machine fixed, so annoying without one!!
Rooz i've been doing my accounts to but i'm sooo behind study isn't big enough everythings spread round the dining room!!
Bodia good luck today.
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Thanks for all your good wishes.

We had to wait quite a while and when we went in to be scanned I was v nervous. The guy was lovely; probably the nicest ever as he was very gentle when he scanned and explained everything to us very clearly. He didn't speak for ages though; said he wanted to get a good look at what was going on. Then he turned the screen and we could see our little blob...a fetal sack with a yolk in the uterus with a tiny pulsating heartbeat! I burst into tears! He said it was good to be giving good news for once; his job must be tough. I am so happy and relieved!

Obviously a long way to go yet, but feel very blessed to have got this far.

Thanks all for your support,

xxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Bodia - fantastic news.... those first couple of minutes' silence are excruciating aren't they? I agree, must be an incredibly hard job to have to deliver those two extremes of news.... anyway, enjoy the feeling and speak soon.

Love to everyone else, hope all doing ok today..? 
Rooz xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Well done Bodia! Great news - thank the lord, eh? I can well imagine the sheer terror of those few moments till they gave you the good news.

merse - accounts - ew! Can't bear sums - partic when they relate to my complete lack of cash.

Rooz - Same to you! Can't you tell someone else to do it, on the grounds that you are heavily pregnant?

Emma - well done on making that decision - always a relief. Good luck for this time!

Laura - it was my wedding cert I lost - had to go to the vicarage and get another - bah!
Pup is absolutely fine - running round like a furry devil.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bodia fantasic news!!!!  xxxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Bodia - WOW !  

Fab news - made me    too - must be all my hormones   

Pin xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls lost 1.5 lbs at ww this week .5 away from half a stone!! Am pleased considering the weekend i had!! Just off out for a curry with the girlie's!! Yum!
Have a good eve lol xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Went for my follow up today and left in tears. 

My consultant  doesn't recommend I try IVF with my own eggs because I am such a low responder - donor route instead.  The thing is I got a second opinion in somewhere esle and they said to give it one more go before persuing donor route. 

I also have to have my last remanining tube cut if I want to precede with any more cycles of IVF.

I am gutted - 

Anyone else been in a similiar position?

Odettexx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Well done Bodia - fab news  

Odette - I'm so sorry to read about what your consultant has told you  
Who was it that gave you a different opinion?  I dont know much about allt his yet, but I do read alot of posts which show that some people do not respond well a couple of times and then they do on the 3rd or 4th attempt.    Perhaps get a 3rd opinion?? Sorry I cant help more    

Merse - brill news about your ww result!  Hope you fill your boots with curry!!!  

Roozie - hope you've got your head out of that paperwork by now.  How's it going with having to bake and cope with the sickness?  

Miranda - glad Bryony is all better and back to normal.    IS DH going to Turkey with you?  

Emma- well done on making a decision about tx adn on the low fsh.  What is the worst it has been?  What was if before taking DHEA.  

Laura - hows the washing machine

I've had a hectic week so far- been to friends to dinner the last 2 evenings and am struggling to fight off something - thinks its conencted to feeling like crap last week (foot and mouth - I thinks you're right Miranda!!!!!) but its now developed into a sore throat and tickly cough.  Sound like I've been smoking 40 a day for the last 20 years!  

Just had a hot bath and plan on a early night to cure my ailments!!

Love to everyone.

Ali xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hello chaps!

Ali - yes, DH is coming with me - be hard to do it without him!   Weird bugs going round, aren't there? I've been feeling exhausted - in bed early every night.

Odette - God, I would just say ignore that consultant. Two of your own eggs is worth a million of someone else's at this stage, you just need to give it another chance. Why not try turkey with me? It's got a higher success rate than even the Lister, is a lot cheaper and take on all cases. Plus, you get a holiday. And no lectures!

Yay, for the weight loos Merse! Well done! That must feel good. Have you dropped dress sizes too?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Miranda - was that a silly question?  Its just that I read on your signature that you were using your second and last vial of sperm so thought he may not need to be there!!!  My next silly question might of been/still might be "how does the vial get there?"  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! Yes, confusing! The vial is at the Lister, but Turkey's only charging £500 for fresh TESE, so we're keeping that vial in reserve, in London. Too complicated to get it to Turkey with us! Hopefully there's still sperm there, or it'll be such a disappointment.

He's coming out for the last week, so there may be time to fly the vial over if all's lost.

Sorry - must ammend my signature now. Ahem.  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Et voila! It's changed now.
Thanks for that - I'd never have remembered to change the darn thing otherwise!
xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Now I'm clear!!!!  Had visions of you boarding the plane gripping onto a tiny vial of sperm................

All sound pretty promising.  Good clinic, fresh sperm (fingers crossed  )

I dont mind if I have to quickly courrier out the vial in the last week.  Had a great holiday with a mate in Turkey a couple of years ago  

Ali xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll make the arrangements!

It's not just a tiny vial tho - we brought the vials up to London from Dorset, in this _enormous _ plastic casket filled with nitrogen! Was worried we'd crash, and I'd have to just tip the thawing contents into me by the M3!

Fresh sperm should be better, even with the time elapsed since the last aspiration. So many more swimming about than if it's defrosted stuff.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Well, it would certainly have been something to tell the grandkids!!!  The Sunday Sport would definitely have published that story!!    

Just been reading other stories about women taking DHEA for a period of time prior to tx and having positive results.  Take a look - think its in peer support.  Posted by Madison I think.


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies

Please forgive me for jumping in on your thread with a question ... I'm not a proven Poor Responder since I've not had any IVF tx yet ... but since I'm ancient and have high FSH levels I think it's a given that I am 

Anyway, I'm having major traumas tonight, trying to decide (yet again) where to go for tx and Miranda you mentioned your clinic in Turkey, how impressed you are and I was wondering if you were willing to share some details 

Up until a few weeks ago I was planning on going to Reprofit in CZ Rep. The main reason for this was purely financial ... I thought I could afford a few tries with my own eggs without bankrupting me. I think their main line of business is DEIVF so I think working with someone as difficult as me would not be common practice. So I was just hoping for some miracle.

Anyway, I then had a telephone consultation with Dr Sher (SIRM) and although he said I had a very slim chance he would treat me and that ...



> we will put you on to the most aggressive stimulation protocol that we have, which is an agonist/antagonist conversion protocol with estrogen priming (LA10E2V).


And so I thought I'd throw everything at this and give these guys a go. But now tonight I'm trying to work out how much this will *really* cost ... and it's looking like a 2 cycle plan will cost me a good $10k more than I thought at about $26k ... aka all the pennies I have 

So ... I'm now thinking if I could get a cheaper clinic to do the SIRM protocol ... and fast cos the months are flying by. Does anyone think this is a good idea? Should I stick with SIRM? Should I go back to Reprofit (they're having great successes at the moment but all with DE from what I can see)? Argh!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, sorry for rambling and for this being such a me post but I'm slowly going mad 

Love

Dcon_blue
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls!!

Been out so bit tiddly!  

Blue - I went for a open eve at Care Notts and they do the same prot and prob cheaper too. Maybe worth considering? Good Luck and welcome!

Ali - Don' even mention washing machines to me!!! 

Mirra - I can just see you explaining yout tube of 'liquid' at the airport!! 

Bodia - After heart beat m/c rate drops to really low like 5% so fab news, feet up now!  

Nicks - Your beard got too big that you can't type anymore?  

Odette - Thats ****. Who gave you second opinion? How are you feeling?  

Must sleep talk tom. XX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning All
Sorry I am not a very good chatter on here  I am reading, its probably working nights, but I dont seem to retain much of what Ive read which makes personals difficult!

*Roozie*  Like you say what will be will be 
Glad your chatting with another FF'r      

*Ali & Miranda* your posts made me chuckle!

*Odette*  How confusing for you getting conflicting advice, go with your gut instinct - do what "feels" right  

*Laura* Personals and a  really puts me to shame 
sounds like youve had a nice evening

*dcon*  I really dont know what to advise, until your first cycle its always difficult to know how you will respond to the meds, your right to think it probably wont be a great response  


> we will put you on to the most aggressive stimulation protocol that we have, which is an agonist/antagonist conversion protocol with estrogen priming (LA10E2V).



This completely baffles me I am so _NOT_ clued up - and I need to be!

*Merse1*  on the weight loss - I am thinking of trying hypnothreapy to lose weight so low is my will power!

*Bodia*  I am so pleased your scan went so well  everything goes as it should for you   

*Emma* great news about TX next month  for you

Sorry to all Ive missed 
I have my telephone consult with Jaya (Lister) on Monday afternoon, and it dawned on me yesterday that I have never had a AMH test done to my knowledge so I was going to ask about one, is there a particular day this needs to be done ? is it a routine test ? so before I leap in with a 4th stimulated cycle with my own eggs is it worth having this done 

Personally speaking I'm fine working silly nights now, one on one off till next friday when I have the bank holiday weekend off  we went to watch england v France at the weekend so had a thoughly enjoyable day, even tho it was with my best mate whos 16 wks pg . . . 
got to break over already!

~Dizzi~


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all and welcome dcon hopefully Miranda will be on later to discuss Turkey!
Odette- Rooz was told to go for DE by her first clinic and as we know now has 3 on board!! Don't give up yet! 
Well curry and glass of vino was lovely!!!  And the wedding video was hilarious!!
I'm off to clinic tom for a chat can someone tell me whats the difference between short protocol,flare protocol and antagonist What to know what i'm talking about!!
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks for your posts girls.

merse  - Good Luck with the clinic appt.

dizzi squirrel - what night work do you do?

laurab - how are you? 

Miranda - wow! when do you fly off to Turkey?  Good Luck  


I go my second opnion form IVI Barcelona in Spain when I went out there in July.  They said that they would put me on a lower dose not a higher dose so as to get quality eggs and that if I was such a poor responder there was no need to over work the ovaries..

My consultant in London said that as my last two attempts did not succed in an implantation and it was a sign that the eggs were abnormal and that I should go with younger eggs, hence donor.

I am currently booked to have my last tube taken out becauseI have a lower success rate having it in - so I will have to wait some months before starting IVF again.

This has really brought me down I can't tell you - infact I don't know how to cope with this all.

Odette xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh Odette don't give up yet honey, you've got Barcelona. And thats only one clinics opinion we've heard time and time again of conflicting opinions depending on clinics! Your down but not out keep strong have your opp then get to Barcelona   xxxxxxx


----------



## dcon_blue (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Odette

I'm so sorry you're feeling so down ... it's horrible isn't it.  I'm only starting and I feel like rubbish.  I can't imagine how you ladies have managed to survive years of TTC ... I have so much respect for you all. 

Please forgive me for poking my nose in and asking such a numpty question but did your consultant in London run tests to find out what was the real implantation issue was or is he just surmising poor quality eggs was the reason?  I mean has he ruled out other issues such as NK cells and other implantation things that I can't even think of? 

I'm so new to this TTC malarkey compared to the most of the ladies on here who have suffered years of heartache but I sometimes get the impression that the "poor quality eggs" line is used as a catch all dx.  It's easier for the doctors to throw this line at us and of course it keeps their stats good if the difficult cases switch to DE.  I may be naive and deluding myself but if I were you, and I still had it in me to try again I would ... at least you know can produce eggs and they're good enough to fertilise.  Its just the final step that needs a bit more help.  

I'm really sorry if I'm speaking out of line, the last thing I want to do is add to your sadness.  

Love 

Dcon_blue
xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Bodia -  Really glad to hear that you saw a heartbeat - it must have been amazing.

Merse - Congrats on your weight loss. I have absolutely no will power when it comes to dieting so am totally in awe of those that can! Gym...no problem...but try to restrict my food.....it makes me depressed and very angry  Please let us know what your clinic say about the difference between short, flare and antagonist protocols.

Mirra - Glad you managed to get another wedding certificate. We had to show ours to the hospital here in HK as you have to be married here to have IVF.....crazy, eh?! What date do you go to Turkey? Seems there could be a lot of us cycling together.

Oddette - I agree with the others. Have you had an AMH test? I know I harp on about the wonders of AMH tests but I really believe it's the best indicator for egg reserve. It can't test egg quality though. I guess I would always try to go as far as I could with my own eggs before trying DE otherwise I'd always be wondering...what if??

Ali - my last FSH was 8.6, that was in April (pre DHEA) and was on cd4. This last FSH result was cd2 (post DHEA). I wonder what it would have been this time if I'd had the test on cd4. Although I'm glad it's low I can't really say I'm a great believer in FSH results. Mirra has a low FSH _and_ a low AMH. My AMH is also considered low at 8.1. With AMH the higher the result the better - it's the opposite to FSH.

Dcon B  & welcome to the thread. I don't know much about tx abroad other than in HK and I'm sure you wouldn't want to come all the way out here! Am sure Mirra will be able to offer advice on Turkey.

Dizzi - As far as I'm aware you can have your AMH test done on any day of the month as it should yield the same result as it's an indicator of egg reserve. I think there are only a handful of clinics that do it. I had mine done at UCH but I know the Lister do them too. I think Nicks has done a home test one...or something similar and is currently waiting for the results.

LB - Got a hangover today

Rooz - Hope your 3 miracles are doing well 

Hi to everyone else.

Just seen The Simpsons Movie - v funny


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

dcon_blue - Hi, welcome to the board. Regarding your question - most drs will tell you even if the egg quality is good there's no quarantee that the egg will implant and so my dr said that the egg might contain abnormal cells hence the failure of implantantion.  The fact of the matter is that the older you are fertility declines which means so does egg quality.  I was told that even if I do get pregnant, I have a 1% chance ( what chance of is that!) of a continuing pregnancy because of the odds of miscarrying ( which is geater from IVF).  Anyway I don't want ot sound all doom and gloom but that is what I have been told.  To cut a long story short the drs can't tell me why implantation isn't happening and I'm afraid they keep saying that there is no proof of NK Killler Cells and don't recommend I go down that route of investigation..
It's an age thing with me - I've just 40 and the odds against me are greater now than ever.  One main factor he says I should go down the donor route is that I never produced many eggs (1 and 2 from both cycles).  There's not  alot to play with and I was lucky that they all good eggs. Anyway enough of me - when are you starting treatment?

emmachoc - Hi, sorry don't know about AMH?  Are they the same as killer cells?  The point is the eggs don't stick when they are inside so I'm not sure if reserve has anyting to do with it!   The Simpsons are great aren't they!!

Bodia - I didn't get a chance to say - so happy for you and your beanie.  

Rooz - I think I missed your excellent news - 3...............?  Wow! Congratulations Girl!  You derserve it!. 

Odette  xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

HI 

Can anyone brief me on DHEA? I keep hearing about for poor low responders but am not sure its legal?

thx

odette x


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Oddette - It's  supposed to increase the quality of embies.  I think it's a male hormone or something like that.  It's not licenced in the UK but you can buy it on-line from the US.  A number of studies in the US have been done on DHEA and IVF.  I believe Nicks downloaded the results of a study in the US about it.  I Googled DHEA and found a company who would ship it to me free.  Some women report side effects such as increased facial hair, deepening of voice, increased libido, etc.  I've not had any of them but I think Mirra mad the last side effect  

I'm sure someone will be along soon who has researched DHEA in more depth and will be able to give you a more coherent explanation.  

When I asked my consultants, both in the UK and HK, about it they both shrugged their shoulders and said they didn't believe it could help.  I think it's mainly Doctors in the US who believe in its benefits. 

Re AHM test - it's related to egg reserve.  Ignore me - I rattle on about AMH far too much!!!


----------



## fergie (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi all

I have never posted on this thread (just on Lister thread) but wanted to offer some encouragement to all those PRs out there. 

As you can see from my signature, I have been trying to conceive number 2 following a success with my last treatment at the Lister(3 eggs, two embies, day 2 trasnfer, DS born March 06). 

Since then, my FSH has tested around 8 but my AMH was 0.1, or nonexistent basically. But because i had a success last time from just 2 embies (an who knows, my AMH could have been just as low then, but the test wasn't available then),and encouraged by Jaya to have a go, we decided to give it one last shot. 
This time, it was the same old story- just 3 eggs, nd two embies. I had a day 3 transfer with an 8 cell (grade 1) and a 10 cell (grade 1/2). I tested positive this morning, 13 days post EC. 

I am amazed and thrilled- and I just want to let you know my story, because there are too many docs out there who write people off with low AMH values- AMH is just a predictor of the future and it can't tell you how you'll actually respond tto the drugs (Menopur was the right one for me). Clearly quality was OK for me.

Of course, this is just the start of another journey and who knows how it will turn out- I'll let you know.

But please, do not give up hope if you AMH is low- it CAN be done.

fergie


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Fergie - Congratulations and what a wonderful story.  It's so good to hear stories like that, especially as I'm on the verge of starting my 2nd tx soon and it's soooo hard trying to be positive all the time.  It certainly does give us all hope.  I hope you have a trouble free 8 months.

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Odette  Reading your posts reminds me of the predicament Ive been in for 10 years now, the DE v Me all I can say in all honesty is go with your heart, mine says one more try ( I am 35 ) then stop all this heartache and move to DE like the drs have been telling you to since you were 24! its personal hun, I often cant articulate why I feel strongly about dodging DE treatment but I do. There are loads of DHEA threads on FF some for and some against set aside some time to search and read most claims ive read say it works better for those aged 40+ rather than late 30's

Fergie what a wonderful post - thank you I am under Jaya too, we had a stimulated cycle last year, but she was away for part of it and they increased my meds we abandoned after 18 days stimming, So despite that being a last shot I now feel I would like to give Jaya a second chance, as I truely believe she knows how gently to take my body! 
I feel like if she cant then no one can,

Emma Like you I'm unable to restric my food intake! but I am despratly needing motivation/company to do exercise!
I will mention the AMH to Jaya on Monday, I read last night a couple of non FF links with the figures and it said about a day 3 blood with a scan for about £170!

I want to see the simpsons movie !

Lastly for anyone whos had TX at the lister, one of the clinics consultants has passed away
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108457.msg1531035#msg1531035

~Dizzi~


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Girls
So much catching up to do!  
My AMH came back as 10.6 - that's in the low fertility range (2.2-15.7) so as expected.  I just wanted to be armed with all info before anyone starts talking about donor eggs.  I had it done via an internet site (gynaecheck.co.uk) and I think it was £145 - you have to get someone to take the blood but they send you the needle and bottle.  
Merse - flare and antagonist are both SP.  Flare you use the 'switch off hormones' drug buserelin but just before it switches off you get a slight increase in hormones to give a boost just at beginning of cycle.  If you were on LP this would be just after day 21 hence not useful but on SP its just when you start stimming.  Anagonist blocks the hormones from the start, hence stops ovulation by preventing LH surge.
Welcome Dcon! I am always a bit dubious about success rates for different clinics as they are only really comparable if you have women with exactly the same blood values, ages etc.  We are all individual. I don't know that oestrogen priming is much any different from taking the pill for a few weeks.
Bodia - glad your scan was reassuring, well done  
LB - no beard for me yet you cheeky thing   Finally got dress for the wedding next weekend at M&S so taking a risk that someone else might be wearing it too  
Odette - sorry to hear your news    We all could face donor eggs if we are unlucky.  Its how many goes are you prepared to do with your own.  You have to be happy you have ruled out all options first and you obviously are not. DHEA is legal I suppose but it comes from america if you buy it.  It might help you.  There is some evidence - you take your chances though.
Fergie - Well done to you!  Even with your AMH your eggs are obviously good quality - 10 cell embies have a higher success rate as its grown so well. So it shows its not just about figures!
Mirra, Emma - fellow September girls then?!  And Pam too I think?
Hi KJ - glad you had a good hol with your sis and family  
Roozer - hope you are OK.  Next scan in 2 weeks is it? 
Pin - hope you are enjoying your holiday!
Kirsty - if you are still around hope your are OK.  Presume you will finish work soon  
Swinny, ali, Dizzy - hi girlies   
And love to all I've forgotten  
nicks x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening!

Nicks - Glad you shaved that beard off and are back! I had to contact agestop today to ask where my DHEA is, they are sending out another!    Amh looks good, your the higher end of poor fert!   Maybe get another dress and leave in the boot... just in case!  So whats the dress like? I've prob tried it on!!

Odette - I've heard lots of places recommend lowers doses for PR's, and mild IVF or nat, I'm thinking that way next.  Buit saying that there is a bit of me that thinks can I take the chance on more diapointment and maybe I should just go for DE?    I'm doing the flare prot, which is like nicks said but i take the pill for a month before to rest my ovaries.

Fergie - Congrats honey, fab news. X

Dizzi - Yes I was impressed too with managing to post and do personals on ALL of my thread!  

Off for dinner, back later. X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - its long, crinkly and silky, cream, brown and gold ish colours by 'autograph'. Tried the 10 on ages ago looked **** - far too big.  Then tried 8 on and perfect fit!   
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice colours... would suit me.... but a size 8!!!!    May be a bit of a squeeze!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello! 

And welcome to Blue! We're a good team - you'll be glad you joined!

I've yet to go to Turkey, but their success rates are really good, and it's ever so cheap - I'm getting ICSI, fresh TESE, 17 nights B&B (hotel) and the highest dose, all for £4,000 - it was £6,000 at the Lister without the hotel, and I'll get a holiday out of it and be more relaxed, so I'm thinking it'll be good.
Just make sure they don't downreg you before stimming - if you are asked to take anything like buserelin before the menopur, tell them no. It'll stop you from responding. However, just because your FSH is high and you are a bit older, you might not necessarily respond badly - it's quite individual.

Dizzi - just to warn you, there are two different sets of measurements for AMH. One is what Nicks has had, which is on the net and has numbers up to 45, but the Lister - which will only charge you £57 for the test - expects the number to be between 2.2 and 6.8. Mine is 0.69, but jaya treated me anyway, and i got four eggs.
I had mine done on day 3 - it can be any day, but the Lister wanted it done on day 3.

Odette - just because two attempts didn't work that doesn't mean they;re abnormal - it's just that at 39 or 40 the odds of success are lower. I wouldn't even consider DE in your position yet, I really wouldn't. I'd try another clinic, a different protocol, anything rather than go down that road when you're still producing eggs.
Are you on DHEA?
I'm off to turkey hopefully on Sept 24 - still haven't booked it yet - not for the want of trying! Going to actually phone on Monday and get it fixed.

Cheers Fergie! It's always great to hear about someone being successful despite being a poor responder. It IS possible! Well done you.

Nicks - good result! Higher end of low fertility anyway! I've been dying to know how one converts the figure I've got to fit with that table - mine is 0.69, but i don't know what that would be using your figures. Any ideas? I don't think i'll ever go for donor eggs - I'm already feeling enough like giving up and I'm only one BFN down. Going to find something else to focus on if I can't have my own child.

Laura - that's interesting about clinics going for a lower dose for PRs. Sounds more realistic in a lot of ways.
Darn DHEA people! It should have come within the week - mine did. It's doing wonders for my libido - I ravished DH in the kitchen last night!   

Merse, how's the wine tonight? I have a cheeky little red number!

Pin - how's bump? Hope you're not wearing crop tops...

Emma - yep, the libido thing is ongoing! No more beard than usual, though maybe a little more luxuriant. And I have a fairly deep voice anyway! Not Barry white yet, though.

Pam, Kerry, Kirstie, Carole, Bodia, and everyone else, hello!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

M - youare funny!  Pin .. I too hope you are not wearing lycra crop tops and smoking a *** and swearing alot!! Oh to live on a council estate!    Oh M we be cycling together I think.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray!
I need sane company on my tx and dreaded 2WW.

But in the absence of that, you'll do nicely!

Where are you going to be treated?

xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

sorry to bring this up again but I need to clear my head and this is the only place I can get it out

Been thinking and reading the various posts from different threads and one is particular stood out - a woman in her 40's was told the same thing as I was - to give up and go donor - she went to the same clinic as I went to in July IVI (spain) and the drs told her to give it one more go (which I've been told to) and she did and now she has a baby girl.

So I will not give up yet! - I will have my hydro as recommended and after that will attempt with my own eggs and take it from there.

Miranda, Laura, Dizzi Squirrel - I'm looking into DHEA - some of you seem to be already taking it - please, share with me your views on this as I am very much interested. How much is it and want did your consultants say about it.  Your replies would
be greatly appreciated.

I think I will sleep better tonight.

Odettex


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, the only proper side effect I've had is increased libido, but at first I had a bit of diahorea, too. I can actually feel it having an effect on my ovarie - like the burning sensation when i'm stimming. I reckon it can't do any harm - and in fact my consultant at the Lister said it couldn't do any harm, either.

And it's cheap as chips, considering - £30 for three months' supply at the full dose. Longer for me - I'm only taking 50mg a day instead of 75.

It shouldn't be for me, really, given my age, but I swear it's doing some good.

www.agestop.com

xxxxxxxxxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks for that you horny little devil! 

how many months do you have to start taking it before cycle begins?

odettex


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Some say three months, others two weeks - I'll have been taking it for four months, so who knows?

Is it sperm that's produced three months before, or eggs? I dunno.

Nicks - expert help required!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Odette
I took DHEA from April to June this year, but since then have focused on my health kinesology, which suprise suprise brought up DHEA during the tx, so I too may go back on it
I was told about it by one of the consultants at the Lister near the end of my Stimulated cycle (just before it was abandoned) and if I remember right he said 2/3 months before TX to take it.

I dont recall side affects I started on the 50 and increased to 75 for the last month.
I followed a link from FF to get the tablets.

Reading your post this morning was lovely - I think you have to set your self realistic goals that way you can be confident you did everything you could before going down the DE route (obviously Time and Funds permitting)

~Dizzi~


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Miranda,
Found your thread(at last) 
Sorry hon had to do a bit of housework 

Hi to everyone else

Rainbow xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Welcome on board!

I'm at work at the mo, so better actually do some - be on later.

xx


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Miranda,
Speak later hon 
Dont work too hard  

Rainbow


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello all!
Welcome Rainbow!  
I did have a quick look at your peer support post.  Would say before you give up you should have at least tried the absolute max dose (225 is v low to start).  450-600 is top whack.  Also get some more tests done to have a bit more background info - inhibin B, AMH and keep an eye on your FSH, and consider DHEA.
Off work today as I pulled something in my back yesterday - bit of spasm going on.  Feeling a bit sorry for myself.
Mirra i was surfing the net for AMH info and came across this conversion:
1ng/ml = 7.14pmol/l
Mine is the latter, think yours may have been the first one.  Sorry its not times by 70.14 hun  
Chat later

Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That makes mine 4.9226 - still sh*te! Darn, thought I might get a bit higher than that...

Chat later - going home soon - yay!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all and welcome Rainbow! 
Well just got back from my clinic, had a good chat with the fertility manager for about an hour! I've got to have a scan just after next AF to check my cysts aren't too big, if they are they would have to come off before i can start any treatment! I discussed short protocol and they are happy to go down that route if my endo is not playing up if it is then they reccomend long! Also they said one reason i may have had no response last time could have been the cysts! All in all felt like it was a good meeting!! 
Hope everyone ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

That's really good news Merse   and makes sense too.  Were the cysts there in your last cycle then?
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well i had a small one in my first cycle but it stayed dormant and was small so they ignored it until EC when they drained it! Then on my second i had one on each ovary but they were small so they ignored them but it could have been a problem and could be! Its just one of those catch 22 situations they don't like to remove them if they are small as it damages the ovaries and if they leave them it can cause problems!! So will wait and see on the 3rd sept what the little devils are up to!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

miranda - thanks for the link - seem to have problems  ordering it  - did you phone or e-mail? 

Nicki W - are you using DHEA? if so , any thoughts on it?

Merse - Glad it went well at the hospital 

Dizzi Squirrel - thanks for feedback - so you took DHEA as well - wow! eveybody is on it.  Do you take it when you inject as well, during tx- also the next protocol I do I will have to go on the pill for a month- not sure if that will affect anything? 

Odette x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

I have a question - Nicks, prob one for you.

A couple of months back my dear, dear hubby decided the seeds I had saved from a supermarket butternut squash were cluttering up the kitchen in their tiny envelope   and threw them into the garden.

I now have marrow plants everywhere, but the embryonic fruits look more like ordinary marrow, not butternut squash? How can this be? Has it reverted?

Rainbow - have you gone through all the posts yet, to pick up some pointers? Nicks is right - you need a few tests before throwing the towel in. Which clinic are you at?

Odette - I ordered it online on the site - no email, no call, nothing! Goodness knows what's going on if you can't do the same?

Merse -great news you've got a game plan! Do the cysts hurt? I guess the endo is quite bad enough without all that.

Hey Dizz! I have a feeling the DHEA is going to help - I really don't think it's harming, anyway.

Everyone else - hi!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Welcome Rainbow    You've picked a great thread to come aboard.  Some of the women on here know more than the professionals so your in good company!!!

Merse - glad your appointment went well.  Roll on 3rd September then     Lets hope them ovaries behave themselves.   

Nicks - how's your back??  No fun I'm sure.  Poor you     Hope DH is spoiling you and you are making the most of it  

Fergie - great story, thanks for sharing    and good luck with the next 8 months  

Hello to Miranda, Emma, Odette, Dizzi, Laura, Swinny (where are you?) Dcon Blue, Roozie, Pam, Pin, Kirstie, Kerry.......and anyone I have missed.

I've now got a week off work so planning to do a lot of research that I dont usually get time for.  But tonight is bottle of wine night - I've been good all week so deserve it!!

Have a good one yourselves!!


Love Ali x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI girls,

Odette - Fab a plan.  Thats what we all need!  Glad you trying again, otherwise you will always be thinking about it... what if!

Ali - week off... you lucky thing!  

Mirra - Glad I'll do as some 2nd rate company during tx!  

Hi everyone ese.. you all ok?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hey, I didn't say second rate! You are most definitely FIRST rate. I merely insinuated you may not be sane...

BTW, I haven't said how glad I am that you and he have sorted things out and are getting straight back on the horse, IVF-wise.

Honestly, life is up and down like a prossie's bloomers, isn't it?

It's our time now, Laura - preg-itude here we come.

xxxx


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi to Miranda, Nicks, Merci, Ali, and everyone I may have missed 

Me and DP have decided to go to the ED talk at Nottingham, and take the Antimullerian hormone test which I am pleased about as I feel too that my dose of Menopur was not strong enough 
I am at Care Sheffield, Ive had a chance to take a look at most of the posts and found some very useful advice Thanks to everyone ((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
What would I have done without your help 
Nicks what is Inhibin B? and DHEA?  Fsh was 7.9 I think the last time I had it tested but 3 years ago when I had my first one done it was 16.1(day 5 and 9 day 2) but never been that high since, have lost a couple of stone since then though  Sorry to hear you hurt your back rest up hon and sending you loads of ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Best of luck to everyone here on this emotional rollercoaster ride   
Miranda you make me   
 Rainbow xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Mirra - are you sure they are growing into little marrows (courgettes?) I can only think that because the parent was something called an F1 hybrid the seeds don't breed true. Oh my horticultural knowledge!  
Rainbow - inhibin is just another one of these markers - some people get all 3 tested to get a good picture of ovarian reserve.  
Star stories on TV now!
NW


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Nicks and thanks for that but what is DHEA?
Enjoy your TV 

Rainbow xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You mean like tulips and roses revert to their original colours? Or something else?
I'll let you know what emerges, but I don't think for a minute butternut squashes start out life green and speckled...

Rainbow - if you have AMH you get the true picture. But even so, it doesn't spell the end. I've had an antral follicle count, too, which confirmed my AMH - they scan you and see how many resting follicles you have on your ovaries.
It sounds like, like most of us you need the short protocol and a dod more Menopur. You'll find that you get enough eggs to make a cycle viable then.

DHEA is a steroid hormone that you can only buy from the USA on the net. But it's cheap, at least. It's meant to improve egg quality - they're still looking into whether it improves quantity. You can take between 25mg and 75mg a day.

Odette got two eggs on her last cycle, which was enough to fertilise and do the 2WW. Even if you have just one, it only takes one. (I had four eggs, but only one embryo, but Wilma was too good for this world also).
Of course, we are looking at less chance statistically than the uber-fertiles, but we do get preggers! It happens all the time.

Rooz, for example, has triplets on board! Are you there, Rooz?

And Bodia is now pg, and Pin is nearly a mum, too - we PRs CAN do it!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Rainbow - welcome, DHEA will be explained by Nicks when she is back(she sthe techinical one!) but it meant to help with egg quality, I've ordered, awaiting my delivery!  

Mirra - Me and Tim are great at the mo. We will see long term how things progress   The IVF was never really on hold, I'd have just switched to donor sperm if needed... is that terrible.  I am as sane as my granny doris... honest!  

X


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Miranda,
Thanks for the info 
Im staying positive 
I found some info on the Amh test which shows levels from optimal to very low/undetectable to High level which will be useful. 
Rainbow xxx


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Laura,
Thanks for your welcome hon 

Rainbow xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

But I don't know your granny Doris! She could be barkers!

No, I think it's great that you are prepared to use donor sperm, personally. Life is what it takes, and if you are prepared for that then you're not looking at Tim dreading problems - that's what causes problems often enough.


Rainbow - beware of the difference in measurements with the AMH. Some are in pmol/l, and some in ng/l. For instance, mine is 0.69 and if I'd used that table on the net I wouldn't have a hope, but convert the figure and it's 4.9 - an amber light, as opposed to a red light. Wish I'd known that when I got my result! I'm still perimenopausal, but at least I'm not dead yet.

ng/l: normal is 2.2 to 6.8
pmol/l: Red light, under 2, amber, 2-15, green: 15-30, super fertile 30-45
MAJOR difference!

x


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Miranda,
You certainly know your stuff hon(thanks for that) 
Just got to wait now 

Rainbow xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - my nan is barking!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! The best nans ARE. I'd like to be a barking nan one day.

I have the potential, dammit.


----------



## c_hill (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I'm on my first round of ICSI.  Had a scan Friday (day  and only grown four follicles, two of which are very small and there's none growing on my right ovary.  Started on gonal F at 225 and had this increased to 450 on day five.  I'm obviously gutted and waiting to find out on Monday whether we're likely to go ahead with ec or whether to abandon.  I'm really hoping i've miracously grown some more over the weekend, but can't help thinking i'm kidding myself.

  

Clare


----------



## c_hill (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure why I have an icon wearing sun glasses, but it should read day 8!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

How odd - the icon thing!!!

Clare, you might well find you have loads more follies on Monday, as they've really jacked up your Gonal F. They wouldn't do that if they didn't feel you could get more, so fingers crossed.

If it turns out you are a poor responder generally - sometimes this is just a one-off - then maybe Menopur might be worth a try. But for now it seems they're doing the right thing - have faith!

Can you feel a difference on so much more Gonal F? I felt my ovaries burning when they gave me more Menopur.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108612.0

Check this link girls! 

Mirra - I think I have the potential for the 'barmey' label now.. god knows what I'll be like when I hit 70... will be fun.. hitting people with my walking stick, saying exactly what I think!  When I worked in a old folks home when I was 17 my boyfriend came to meet me one day and one of the old dears said to me, 'oh he's ugly you can do better than that' at the top of her voice (she was deaf) .. he he!! Bless her. Was very true though! 

Clare -Good luck for Monday.  Hope all goes well, sounds ike they know what they are doing. Are you on the long or short prot?

Hi everyone else!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

My nan, when she was shown the home she was to live at, was being shown the accommodation and the parrot in the corner of the dining room, etc, and said loudly: "Is that ALL there is to do here? A PARROT?! in such tones of disgust the staff must have just withered.

I'm definitely going to be like that. I'll be the one who farts every time she bends down, too.

Poor old boyfriend. Do you think he ever recovered his self esteem?

Great tale of PR success, that! Hooray!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I remember when my mum took me to drop something off to an old man when I was about 10 and he was talking to me and farting it was so funny.  I can remember being amazed at him farting so loud and everyone pretending not to hear it! Still sticks in my head as one of the funniest moments of my life!  

Sometimes I do fart when I bend down!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I fart whichever position I'm in! But when we're old we can get away with it I reckon.

Honestly I haven't posted anything constructive today!

It's all been about farting, blow jobs and anal sex! Oh, and the X Factor. I'm so shallow!   I'll apply myself to some halfway sensible posts... some other day.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I'm jealous... where is the anal sex and blow jobs on this thread!!?? Really! 

I never post anthign productive!  

Oh heres a proper question... I've had 2 28 day cycles but i started Af today on day 24??!! What does that mean? I've not ov'ed? I'm in the menopause??!!
HELP!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmmn, what's that all about then? Are you getting more sex? That can make me early.

Surely you've ovulated if auntie has arrived? Maybe you missed it as that was early too?

I dunno - having no chance to get pg naturally I know nothing at all about ovulation!

God, I hope it's not raining tomorrow - want to do some weeding at long last. Going to phone Turkey on Monday and get myself properly booked in.

Emailed this clinic in London to ask about their electric current thing to quit smoking. Surely something will work long enough for me to beat the evil weed?

I want to have quit for a month beforehand.

I'm thinking I ought to pay a visit to the Cerne Giant before and after tx to help chivvie my gametes along.
Whaddya reckon?

Barbling now. It's late!

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't get preg either but I'm terrified I'm going to have the menopause each month! So I like to be regualar!    Not much sex this month, so not that!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Isn't shorter cycles less menopausal, not more? 

So confused...


----------



## c_hill (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for the response Miranda. Can't feel much going on just a dull ache from time to time, but lucklily no burning!!  This is my first attempt and have no idea as yet why I haven't responded very well.  Only tomorrow will tell.

Clare


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Claire, good luck for tomorrow! 
Hi all, been away for the weekend for our anniversary had a lovely time but think i've blown the diet on food and drink!!! Didn't go to bed till 4am last nite as we were gambling in a casino! Great fun! Then we tried to get the hotel to give us some food but they would only give us crisps from the bar!! So we then decided to race from the bar back to the room carring crisps and shoes, i would have one if DH hadn't pushed me out of the way on the final straight!!  Goodness knows what we looked like!!! 
Anyway am knackered so off to lay on the sofa!!! lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Hope you have all had a good weekend in the rain.   Had some friends over.  Walked to our local vineyard for lunch today which was nice   DH now gone to visit grandparents for a few days so i'm home alone. Can't believe its less than a week now till start DR'ing   All ready to go now, bloods and smear all done. Had my ovulation sign on the fert monitor today (day 16) so a bit better than last cycle - day 23! I may as well not have tubes though for all the good it does me!  Still hoping this will be the miracle month though as you do   
Mirra - you should post a picture of you next to that giant - not necessarily while you are   though  
Claire - hope you have better news at your scan tomorrow.  
Merse - anniversary sounds good!   You have reminded me mine is coming up beginning Sept - think I might have forgotten with all the IVF stuff going on.
Love ya!

Nicks


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hello all

I am on nights _again_Ive had a quiet weekend, as Saturday it was 10 yrs since my M/C  and my Af had been 50 days when I started with a blood stained discharge - which by saturday morning was an uncomforatble sensation of a heacier flow then today back to the stained discharge  I'm hoping it turns to a proper AF 
sorry for the    but I a hate it messing me about like this
my telephone consultation with Jaya is tommorow I wondered if any of you had any ideas what I should be asking as my minds gone blank - and DH is no use at all 
I was going to ask about the AMH test too.

merse sounds like youve had a great weekend
Nicki the weekends weather has been awful glad weve not got hurricane dean mind!
Claire ^good luck^ for your scan tommorow 
Mirra is that the giant near eastbourne/sussex way  
Laura you and I are opposit AF scheduals
Rainbow Ive had max menopur and its not helped me - I respond better to low doses. good luck at the talk tho hun, let us know how it goes.
 to everyone else 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, Dizz, it's in a village called Cerne Abbas, in Dorset, only four miles from me - I should be there all the time!
Not that it would do me any good actually doing the deed on it - DH would have to have vas for that, but I thought I might go and have a word in his chalky shell-like, just before tx.

I'd ask for an AMH test, for starters - that will tell them how they need to proceed with you. 
But the rest will be down to you telling her all about your journey so far. She will volunteer details of how they would intend to treat you, and you can ask questions based on what she says.

That'll take up all of that half hour I should think! They're so good there - you go up every four days then every couple of days for a scan and see a nurse at the same time, who takes your blood and tells you how it's going. Liz, the sonographer, is absolutely lovely and knows her stuff too - you'll be in good hands, so don't worry.

Sorry to hear of your sad anniversary yesterday   xx

Ooooh, Nicks, how excitting, getting going again!
I love being home alone - it so rarely happens that I don't know what to do with myself! The TV hardly goes on if he's away - I just play my music and stuff - bliss. Though it wouldn't be bliss if he was out/away a lot I'm thinking!

Merse - sod the diet! Well, at weekends anyway.

Good luck for tomorrow Clare! Hope everything's suddenly started to sprout for you, chick.

everyone else - hi!

xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I havent posted for a while but been really busy!

Havent really had time to read posts but I hope everyone is doing OK.

Diet is going great guns.  Lost 17 pounds altogether.  Was weighed at the Dr's the other day and her scales were 11 pound lighter than mine so I may be 11 pound lighter than what I thought I was!!  Just need to find out whose scales are right now!

Sorry this is short but better go.

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## c_hill (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,

Had my scan today and got a better result.  Found seven follicles in the end, but but my right ovary isn't having any of it.  Anyway, can get a good night sleep tonight and all booked in for ec on Friday.

Thanks for the support ladies.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats great news Claire hope you have a good nites sleep!! 
Hi Kerry diet sounds like its going well!! 
Hi everyone else hows everybody doing xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Brill news Claire!  
KJ - good to hear from you - don't be getting all anorexic now!  
Hiya Merse and Mirra   he's waving!  
Dizz - sorry bout weird AF   Hope your consultation goes well tomorrow.  Let us know.
Back is a bit stiff from a whole day at work but seems to be holding up. Not anything else exciting to report today  
See ya 

Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Team PR!

Well I started drinking at 2pm and got home (on my bike) at 2am, I drank my bodyweight on champers and red wine and then a little rum.  Didn't make it into work this am either.   I need to go have a bath and then settle down with crimewatch! Oh that copper is good looking!

Nicks  -not long til you off now?  How you feeling? You know everything... why was my cycle only 24 days this month?  Whats wrong with me now?!

Clare  - fab news.

Dizzi - Agh.. more nights??!!

Kerry - I'm impressed, I must try to loose a few pouds before next IVF.

Mirra - Any gossip for us?

Right.. eastenders. x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm not good at PERIODS LB!   Ask me a gas man question.
Trying to suss out how to put air in my tyres as I think one is a bit flat.  I gave up all that stuff when I got married!   Well it just makes your hands dirty.
NDub


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Nicks you know everything!! You know you do.. your the big brained one!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Team PR

Sorry I haven't posted for a wee while but I have been running around like a headless chicken for the past week with work. I was away for most of the week flying to BUPA hospitals all over the bloody show so no chance to log on as I was away from home. Off again tomorrow night but only to the midlands this week. I hate being away from home it rubbish.

Hope everyone's OK, I've not had chance to read right through and at the rate that you lot chat   it'd take me a week anyhow. Hope our pregnant ladies Roozie and Bodia are doing well xx

Well after my AF going AWOL it arrived with   a vengeance last week (40 days, which is 16 days more than normal). I haven't had one like that for years, I was like a demented woman for the whole of Monday night just rocking backwards and forwards on the edge of the bed trying to get some relief from the pain.  Still at least it finally arrived.

DH and I have got our consultation with Dr Atkinson at CARE (Manchester) tomorrow evening. Still no appointment from Liverpool Womens. I want to ring and chase the guy that I have been dealing with at LWH but I am at risk of becoming that woman that's always mithering. Might just leave it until I get back off hols. 4 more days until I go to Turkey for a week and I can't wait. Got to leave DH behind as he's revising for his finals and can't have time off so I am going with my best mate.

Mirra - When are you off to Turkey?? It must be soon now How did the experiment go?

Anyway my lovelies hope you're all doing ok.

Bye for now
Sarah xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey, no gossip!

But I started a thread on Peer Support earlier and you HAVE to see it:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108803.0

Un-believable.

I asked what was the most wrong info people had been given by a medical professional, and the stories people have come out with makes your mouth hang open.

Are you feeling any better now Laura? I hate that hollow feeling after drinking one's own body weight - ugh. Feels GREAT at the time though!

Nicks - you need to chack what the pressure should be first - it's in your manual somewhere, or you can Google it. Then you need to unscrew the little black cap poking out from your hubcap, stick the air thing on the and and squeeze the trigger, letting go every few seconds to see what pressure it's reached. When you reach the desired pressure, bingo!

Whoo! On the eggs Claire!

And another whoo! For Kerry on the weight loss -yay!

Hi Merse!

Hi Sarah! I'm hopefully off to Turkey on Sept 24, so fingers crossed. Women's holiday sounds good!

xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh my god Mirra some of those stories are horrendous, not least yours. How the bl**dy hell do they get away with their out and out incompetence?
Are you back on the DHEA?? I am maybe going to start taking 25mg a day again now that I have had my AF.

Just read through some of the threads and wanted to say congratulations Bodia, a little heartbeat, that's soooo lovely, well done you xx

Hello Laura, Dizzi, Merse (have derailed on WW, back to it after hols now I think), Ali, Nicki, Pin, Rooz,  Emma Kerry and everyone else  

Sarah x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well my testosterone was at the higher end of normal after a week on 75mg a day, so I've cut back again to 50mg on work days - I don't take it when I'm off work. I think this levels out quite nicely.

Yep - horrendous stories, aren't they?

x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

sarah - Did you miss V this year? I listened to it on the radio and drunk some beer to try to get i the mood.. wasn't the same.

Mirra  - i saw your thread, but thought as I'm going under the knife next week maybe I'll read it AFTER my op! 

My DHEA still not here, they sending me another one so hopefully have it soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

ladies,

Claire - great news about your follies.  On my last tx my I got nothing from my left ovary but got 6 eggs from the right.  Sounds like you should yeild a good harvest from your crop of 7 follies  

Nickster - Hope the back's improving.  Hope you've managed to get some air into those tyres too.  I'm a bit of a safety freak and when I had a car in the UK  I used to check the air in my tyres every week, as well as the oil, break fluid, water, screenwash.....by my own admission I am a bit of a Moncia.

Mirra - Great thread you started on Peer Support - some of the stories are horrendous.  

Kerry - Well done on the weight loss.  

Swinny - Hope the consultation goes well  

LB - I had went on a bender the other week.  I felt sh1te the next day.....and the day after.  As I get older my hangovers get worse.  

Dizzi - Hope you're coping ok on nights.  I used to do nights and I hated them - I'm sure they aged me 10 years  

Hi to everyone else.

Not much going on tx wise here - just waiting for AF so I can have a scan and FSH level done.  If all ok then I start stimmng on CD3.  I currently on CD9 so have a while go.  Still hot and v humid here which makes my hair go all wavy - think Lady Di circa 1980.  I had a minor emergency the other day when my straigheners broke - thought I'd have to wonder around HK looking like a wild lady.  Thankfully I managed find a shop close to our apartment that sold them.  Don't know why I bother using them - they don't seem to do much good.  

Right...must do some ironing. xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Quick post from me I'm afraid
as Ive loads to catch up on, and I need to go to town

The consultaion with Jaya went well

I'm cycling for my final time! (my eggs) 
I'm starting another Monitored possibly stimulated cycle, starting the pill in a day or 2! for 3 weeks, clomid and only using cetrotide with scans . . . . 
the prescription arrived this morning so need to go fill it - AF came to nothing in the end, but I still feel uncomfortable - as if its just waiting in the wings to come again with a vengance, but going on the pill today will put a stop to it wont it 

I will do a catch up later, as I am working tonight off tommorow working thursday night, then away for the weekend.

~Dizzi~


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma - Is that ironing you must do your clothes or your hair!!  

Dizzi - Yay!! Another one off... think Nicks is off in day or 2 i think too!

Anyway must go.. dinner is calling. X


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Off on Thurs - work tomorrow  
DH is home tomorrow though so at least tyres will get some air!  
LB is your op next Thurs?  Not long now.
Brill news for your next go Diz!   Bring it on!
Emma - least you are having some summer there.  I'm so cold here, trying to be good and not put the heating on.  
Mirra - your Dr bashing thread seems to be going down a storm!
Swinny - hope your consultation goes alright.  Will this be the one maybe or you still waiting for liverpool?
Love to all I've missed  
Nicks xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi girlies

Well I had my private consultation at CARE and although it wasn't what I wanted to hear, for the first time in a long time I felt like a person rather than just another case on somebody's desk. I saw a lovely consultant called Dr Lowe. The news isn't good though, having had a good read through my file notes he gave me the same prognosis St Mary's had. He said that realistically having had to Non response cycles he honestly thought that any further IVF cycles would result in the same outcome. He was really frank with us and just said that he would treat me with another cycle but that he thought that we would be wasting our money. He was really understanding about me wanting to give it one more go though. I also explained that Bury PCT had agreed to funding treatment at Liverpool Women's and his advice was to give it another go there using my NHS funding and then if that wasn't successful to come back to him and have a donor egg cycle. I asked him about having the AMH test and he said that my abandoned cycles were evidence enough of my low ovarian reserve and that further tests would just be an unnecessary cost to us.

I spoke to LWH before my CARE appointment and I should hopefully get an appointment through from them in September.

We've decided that we need to give the IVF another go to lay it to rest if nothing else and then if needs be we'll have to go to plan B. Not what I want but I think that reality is starting to sink in with me.

I so need my holiday now. Bit of R&R to recharge my batteries.

I can't remember who else is on the Chinese Herbs, but the consultant was very scathing about them and he said that I should stop taking them straight away. He said that Acupuncture was fine but that the herbs could be toxic to the system. Apparently on the CARE website there are warnings about them. If anybody is taking them it might be a good idea to contact your clinic and see what they say about them.

Anyway team PR I'll sign off for now as I've got to pack my case for the Midlands now and I've got a really early start tomorrow so night night.

Sarah C xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nicks - Waiting for Liverpool is the name of a book of sketches, oddly enough!
Dr bashing? Tisk - just cos you're a gasser! I'm sure you've been told some rubbish in your time too!
Think I'd physically bash some of the midwives/consultants mentioned on there.
Enjoy your day at work tomorrow! (Yeah, I know, but you _might _ enjoy it...)

Sarah - I dunno, it just seems to me that you haven't been given a chance on different protocols etc - or maybe I remember your case wrongly.
Why don't you just have a telephone consultation with someone at the Lister? Jaya, preferably - she really is lovely, though the others are very nice too.
Yeah, it'll cost, but it can be done over the phone at your convenience.
I just think she'll tell you something different, that's all.

Laura - where IS that DHEA? Where did you buy it from?

Emma - bad news on the hair, but great on the tx! If you're like me your hair will go to buggery with the drugs, so stay Lady Di - the Japanese love her.

Dizzi - great news that you're starting soon too!
Those nights must be a killer - do you have to do special things to minimise the damage? Like air hostesses?

Everyone else - hello!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra- I got it from Agestop. They are sending another one out to me so hopefully I will get it soon. Although only about 6 weeks til I start again and so not sure it will have much effect?  I'm thinking  will just take 50mgs too as I'm 30 and it says you mustn't take it if your under 40!! I started the wheatgrass tonight, should have started it earlier but really can't get myself in gear for this cycle.  

Nicks - op is next Wed! Can't wait now, really hope they give me a week off, nurse said i can go back to work after 48 hours!!    I wish I did your job.. all my clients whinge and moan!! Least yours are quiet!

Sarah - Well I think your consult was honest and frank and lets face it he could have just taken your money.  How are you feeling?  I think it sounds like a good plan, get your free cycle and see what happens.  Will they do the antagonist protocol for you?  Then you have nothing but stimms til about day 5. I can't remember what drugs you had before, did you try different ones?  

Emma  -Hows the hair today?

Kerry - hows the sunshine over there??

Odette, Rainbow, Dizzi, merse and the rest of the gang.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sarah sorry your consultation didn't give you the outcome you wanted, but i think you should go again can you try different drugs and protocol to see if this helps? 
Miranda those things on your thread are terrible!! Have you booked Turkey yet?
Laura not long till your opp now, how you feeling?  Have you recovered from all that booze 
Dizzi great news on you next go! 
Rooz, Bodia how you doin? 
Hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Merse - I'm ok, feeling bit down at the moment, would have been my babies 1st birthday this week so feeling rubbish, keep thinking what I should be doing now, buying pressies and moaning about the weather for his/her party etc. 

Bodia/ Rooz - you two are quiet... all ok?

Pin - hows you and bump? 

Finally got a response from the hospital about my E2 levels, at day 2 they should be about 200, mine was 269.    Feeling pretty negative about everything at the moment.  Thinking maybe I should leave this IVF stuff after this go. I'll be looking at donor and so I guess age doesn't really matter then. Think i need a year off with a holiday and a house move.  

Not drunk since sunday, gonna steer clear of it til Friday when I will have a glass I think!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Laura i know exactly how you feel i would have been due early sept, so would now proudly have huge bump!!  And i always feel down early Nov as i was due the first time round then!!  Life's sh*t sometimes isn't it!! I also think after this go if no response again i'm calling it a day if they don't beat me to it!!! 
On a positive note i lost another pound this week at weight ******* so lost 7.5 alltogether! At least weight loss is something i can do!!!! 
lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Merse, you need to put the words together to get away with it! WeightW*n*ers. See?

I do empathise with you two. I just keep thinking, 'what's the point?' It seems like I've been through so much just to get to this point I can't believe I'm putting my hand in the fire again.

I'd do anything to have time to think again, and stop, get into a new job, maybe move up to Scotland - it's been in the back of my mind for so long now.

But I think if I don't go for it I'll never truly know if I can succeed or not. I've only ever had one embryo in my body in nearly 35 years, and that took such a run-up of crap I don't know if it's really possible.

Laura - can wheatgrass bring down E2 as well as FSH?
I was thinking that they said that to Sarah as most clinics don't treat PR ladies - they want better figures instead of just grabbing the cash. But the Lister has great success rates and take PRs too.
I think it's worth a shot, anyway.

Merse - I've been trying to ring the clinic to get booked up but not having much success at the minute. I'll have to try again tomorrow, a bit earlier. Are they an hour or two hours ahead in Turkey?

How's everyone else?
xxxxxxx

*edited by Mod


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Weightw*n*ers has is worked
Not sure about time diff in Turkey will ask dh when he comes home as his brother works in Istanbul in the week! xxxxxxx

*edited by Mod


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! THERE you go! So if you want to put something rude, join the words up.

Ta Merse - spose I could Google it, but I'm FF'in.
Let's see what they make of that - can't write ****** I seem to remember...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ha! See?

The word was reffing without the R


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

*edited by Mod


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Miranda they are 2 hours ahead!! xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

*edited by Mod


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oops! What I meant to say was, thank you Merse.
Ahem.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

poobumwillyfartface


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thought thats what you said!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Stop. I've just realised that in spite of holding down a job, having a house and doing DIY I haven't grown up.

@[email protected]!t

It just makes me laugh, ok? Thank god for you two. Now I know we're all reeeeeally noooormal.



*edited by Mod


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

well you two have made me laugh out loud!!

[email protected]  flaps

XX

*edited by Mod


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm 37 have my own house, business, dog etc etc but its makes me laugh and i've had a sh*t day so its done me good!!!! 
 !!!!!!!!!!!

*edited by Mod


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Off for a shower then going to bed to watch BB!! Thanks for making me laugh girlie's xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I can't stop laughing! That's cheered me up no end my little willywetwipes!

, so there!
x

*edited by Mod


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

We seemed to have scared off the rest of the PR gang!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir and Laura bumwillyboobsbum hope you have a good day!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

What are you all like!! I have only been away a short while and you have all gone mad!!!

Had a good couple of days diet wise. Been gym loads. DH has started coming with me and is really working me hard. Now lost one stone four pounds. He is making me do weights and I can see my bingo wings disappearing!!

I bought a size 16 black dress about 8 years ago and the other day, for a laugh, I thought I would try it on just to see how much more I had to lose to be able to fit into it and it bloody well fitted me. I ran round the house screaming for ages!!

On a more serious note though, I have been having second thoughts about doing IVF again. I have had a stress free couple of months, not having to think about it and being in control of my weight and I am just thinking is it really worth it and I really dont think it will work. Have not said anything to my DH yet cause I know that we owe it to ourselves to try that once more as I dont want to be thinking what if for the rest of my life. Its just hard, you know?

Anyway better go.
Speak soon
Kerry
xxxx

*edited by Mod


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Ladies

I appreciate that you're just having a laugh but please do not use strong swearing in your posts...the words may not automatically change when you type them all together with no spaces but they are still readable & it just means that one of us mods has to go in and edit all the posts.  This is a public forum so please keep your messages clean.

Thanks 
Natasha


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

I see that in the few days I have been away there has been some very intellectual chatting going on!!!!!    

Swinny - its me who is also taking the herbs.  I only have a few more acu sessions left in this block booking and once they are over, I'm throwing in the towel so will also stop taking the herbs.  Thanks for letting me know.    Roll on your holiday hey??  Hope you have a fab time away with your mate.  The tx plan sounds like a good one.  

laura - how are you today?  Hope you are a little happier.  Friday tomorrow so look forward to that glass of wine  

Merse - well done on the weight loss.    and Kerry  

Miranda - how are the plans for Turkey coming along?  

Dizzi - good luck with the tx  

Nicks, Emma, Odette, Pin, Kirstie, Roozie and everyone else......hello!!!!

I'm off work this week and whilst i have got some jobs done that I've been meaning to do for ages, I am far more productive when I am at work and have to cram everything into a day.  Have also been drinking too much this week as am catching up with various friends.  

Love to all  xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Minxy


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just wanted to pop in and say   and to let you know I had my 2nd scan today and all was well. Feel very blessed and lucky, although mindful it's still really early days.

Hope everyone on here is doing well. Thanks so much for all your support.

xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry too Minxy  
Am still giggling though!!!!!!!!
Bodia fantastic news!!
Kerry great news on weight loss!!
Ali hope you are enjoying week off!
My clinic e mailed today to say i can go ahead with short protocol next time if cysts aren't playing up!!! So now feeling nervous am i doing the right thing?
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi you naughtly school girls   You are all in detention tonight!    You know who you are!  
Still it is quite good fun knowing how to beat the system!  
Swinny - sorry you were told the same thing again.  Its such a big decision to move onto donor eggs.  I just wondered if you knew exactly what your FSH was before each of those failed cycles?  Ie have you definately tried cycling when your FSH is lower.  And have you definitely cycled after DHEA? With regard to other tests such as inhibin b and AMH I would have them done so you have some numbers at least ie everything on the table before you make any decisions.  
Merse - roll on SP!  
Mirra - any news from Turkey?  
LB - out on the town this weekend?  
KJ - I'm hoping you will have a natural conception after all that weight you have lost (that's after you endo treatment and if you've got tubes of course!)  
Bodia - great news!  Well done!  
Ali - hi to you, hope you are enjoying your time off!  
Hi Diz - you off nights soon?  
Rooz - scan today?  check in 1900??  
Emma, Pam and all you others have a good evening!  
Love Nicks  
PS I'll post my update later - doing dinner now!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

OK so start DRing tomorrow! Can't really do a banana dance to that as a bit scary  
My mock ET wasn't   - after all that preparation of lady garden!  Its going to be next week - looks like I will most likely be having a dilation again just to make sure - have to have sedation! then the week after I'm having LH and FSH measured to see how I'm doing. So maybe start stimming around 6th September if all goes to plan.   Going to check my thyroid again tomorrow - feel fine so am hoping it was just related to viral illness.
Are you all in hiding after last night's antics?  
 
nicki


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm here!

Great news you're starting DR-ing - whoo!!!  

No news from Turkey yet - I'll have to phone Monday, when I might get them on the phone. Meanwhile I'll try another email.

Hi Ali! Drink some wine for me - I'm not in prep for my stop smoking treatment on Saturday - fingers crossed it works!

Bodia - well done you! Great news on the scan.

Where's our triple preggers PR lady? Rooz? Are you there?

And Pin?

It's ok - we've stopped swearing now!   Come back!

Gawd, I'm kacked - doing earlies this week.

Got to be a wuss and go to bed in a mo.


Laura, Merse, Kerry - poobumflaps!
No swear words - see?
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry Minxy!    Won't do it again!!  

Hi girls,

Kerry - I'm feeling like you, I think after this go, which i've decided to wait a couple of months after op, will be it.  No sister eggs, no donor eggs, just me tim and a long holiday. I feel relieved.  

Mirra - I don't think we should post on the same thread any more... you are a bad influence on me!  

Nicks - Fab... back in the saddle.  You feeling confident?

Rooz - Hope all ok.. was it scan today??

Bodia - Fab news hon. X

Still no sign of my DHEA!!  Where is it... if my postie starts turning up with a huge beard I will have an idea where its gone!!

Hi Sarah, Merse, Odette, Pin and whoever I've forgot!! XX


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> Dizzi - great news that you're starting soon too!
> Those nights must be a killer - do you have to do special things to minimise the damage? Like air hostesses?


Nope nout special, what do air hostesses do 

I am on my last night, before a long weekend away in our caravan, I have not been able to post sooner as my PC blew up!
Its not going to get fixed before then end of next week either  as we are away then I am back on nights tue/wed & thursday next week.

Bodia Good news from your scan hun 
Rooze are you OK ?
Naughty girlies swearing and getting detention 
BIG  to everyone 

I am really sorry Im not keeping up to speed here, I am reading and my thoughts are with you all, 
Thanks for the good wishes I'm goning to need all the  I can get! as I know you all appreciate.
got to go a buzzer's going


~Dizzi~


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry Minxy (how funny)!!

Whoops!!

Nicky - unfortunately my tubes are blocked so no chance of a natural pregnancy there but I suppose miracles do happen!!

Laura - like you I have decided that my next go is my last.  I am not sure I want to go down the adoption route either.  I did speak to my DH about fostering but he wasnt up for that.  I think I am starting to accept that it may never happen for me.  Luckily my DH and I are best friends and do everything together and enjoy fabulous holidays so being just the two of us wont be so bad.

Hi to everyone else.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kerry - Its so tough isn't it.  I have just ahd the worst 18 months of my life and i don't see it getting any better until we move on.  I'm only 30 (like you) so after this I don't feel like I am in any rush to make any decisions over adoption.  Me and Tim have talked about it and he is quite up for it. I'm not sure.  For now anyway I am hoping that 2008 will be a good year and we can just have some much needed fun and do some things for us.  Feel ok about it... may feel totally different next year but we will see.  

Team PR - Its the weekend!!!!!!! And a long one!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Kerry - I'd like to foster too. I'd love a big house full of kids to look after and help them trust again.

But my DH won't go for it either.

I don't want to adopt, as that's kind of not the point - and it sounds a worse ordeal than tx!

Laura - it's definitely time to have some fun, for sure.
BTW, if your postie's a bloke you'll have to look for rippling muscles, as the beard may be coincidental!

I keep feeling like I need to make a HUGE change in my life, but I'm not sure what that is. Children would do that without having to change my job, move abroad, etc.

I talked to the clinic in Turkey at last!!! Hooray!
I'm definitely booked in now - and he knows I want a pool and wireless access, so here's hoping.
I desperately need woreless to be able to bore you all to tears from the comfort of my hotel room!

Let's face it, there'll be no wine, so I'll need some company...


Dizz - you have a caravan? Where do you go? I'm thinking I'd quite like a caravan. As long as there was room for the dogs that is. We lived in a caravan for a couple of months and it was awful - tiny thing on a builders' site at the back of a pub.


xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Yeah I feel I need to do something drastic, I'd love to go travelling but have too many pets to do that!    I'm hoping a move to the country will do the trick and a new start... that will be exciting.  I've been thinking of buying a horse too when we move.  I love riding although bit rusty now!! Who knows, I just feel I've been hanging out for this baby thing and my life is on hold.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Same here! Been putting up with grating job, no money and no fun for so long.

My plan, if this doesn't work, is to move to the Highlands and live overlooking a lake, and edit a nice comfy weekly paper.
Or even do something else! Who knows?

I already live in the country - would have gone stone crazy if not.
Takes an hour of dog walking to wind down in the evenings.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

That sounds nice.  Maybe we could be at opposite sides of that lake and meet for picnics on sundays and for dog walking (not that I have one yet!!). Anyway I've opened the wine and ready to settle down for BB.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll row over to meet you, with my mutts on board! And white wine on a rope dangling in the lake, to keep it chilled.
*Sighs wistfully*


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Reckon it's going to be Tracey and Kara Louise tonight, BTW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Are their deffo 2 evictions then?  
Will watch in a min.
Scottish country retreat sounds good Mirra - we can come for FF re-unions! 
LB - you need to move to the country, get a horse and grow your own veg!  
Diz - caravan sounds fab!  We had one when I was a kid - used to go to France (I am sure I was the only 11 year old that went to see all the D-Day landing beaches in Normandy!   ) How are the nights? What ward are you on Diz?  Bet you don't feel their is much similarity between NHS and British Airways!   
Off to friend's wedding in Leamington Spa tomorrow - meant to be a nice 'gastro' hotel (hope not the enteritis version!) then we are going to a National trust place on Sunday on way home.  On call on Monday so hopefully get some gardening in  
Chat soon my loverlies 
NDub


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh sounds nice!

es i'm thinking tracey and K-L too. Must be! Surely!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup! There they go!

So... is this the last week of BB, or what? Can't work it out - there's still too many in there, surely?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep, last week next fri.  Can't wait I'll be laid up bing spoilt afte my op and watching BB!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Can i join you on the lake to please You both are saying exactly how i feel, its been nearly 5 years of this baby lark and i feel like my life is on hold and we don't have fun anymore!!! Just want to feel happy and don't know how to do that without a baby! Any ideas
Anyway have fab weekend everyone lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Of course you can come to the lake with us!!  I'm sure there are lots of little cottages around our lake!  

The sun is shining and I'm feeling good for a change.  Told Tim this morning that I don't want to carry on with IVF after this go, not for a year or so, said we need to do some nice stuff and he seems ok with it.

We are going to se if we can find a camp site and go and have a BBQ and sleep in our tent, wil be the first time this year!!  Can't wait! 

Hope you all have a brill weekend. XXXXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura sounds great have a lovely time!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=109317.new#new


----------

